# 4 anni



## jamesbond (7 Ottobre 2011)

Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho raccontato la mia storia su questo forum http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/3496-ho-bisogno-di-aiuto-!!/page16?highlight=jamesbond, non ho lasciato mia moglie, non abbiamo risolto i problemi, anzi sì, lei mi ha detto che non mi ama più.
Per un anno ho sofferto come un cane, poi ho rimosso, credevo che avrei potuto vivere così, da quasi tre anni siamo per tutti una coppia felice, anzi ero anche piuttosto soddisfatto della mia vita, poi piano piano sono ricaduto nello sconforto.

Mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di anni, rivivo ogni momento quello che è successo, lo sconforto e la tristezza di quando ti accorgi di essere stato tradito, in più la certezza, ormai, che le cose tra noi non potranno mai migliorare, sono pentito di non averla lasciata allora.

Non sò più cosa fare, ero riuscito a smettere di soffrire ma oggi sto forse peggio di allora, sto invecchiando a fianco di una donna che non mi ama.

JB


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho raccontato la mia storia su questo forum http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/3496-ho-bisogno-di-aiuto-!!/page16?highlight=jamesbond, non ho lasciato mia moglie, non abbiamo risolto i problemi, anzi sì, lei mi ha detto che non mi ama più.
> Per un anno ho sofferto come un cane, poi ho rimosso, credevo che avrei potuto vivere così, da quasi tre anni siamo per tutti una coppia felice, anzi ero anche piuttosto soddisfatto della mia vita, poi piano piano sono ricaduto nello sconforto.
> 
> Mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di anni, rivivo ogni momento quello che è successo, lo sconforto e la tristezza di quando ti accorgi di essere stato tradito, in più la certezza, ormai, che le cose tra noi non potranno mai migliorare, sono pentito di non averla lasciata allora.
> ...



Ha sempre la passione per il ballo?


----------



## elena_ (7 Ottobre 2011)

Quattro anni sono tanti.
Come si fa a condividere tanto tempo con qualcuno che ci dice o che sentiamo che non ci ama? Io non so se ce la farei.
Siete per tutti una coppia felice. Vivete forse da separati in casa e nessuno lo sa?
Avete figli?
Spiegati meglio, vorrei capire.
Grazie e "bentornato", 007.


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ma non ti ama nel senso di amore per come lo si intende? Oppure semplicemente ti vuole bene? Perchè penso che l'amore finisce, prima o poi. Lei forse è stata esplicita nel dirtelo, ma dopo tanti anni insieme penso che la passione forte prima o poi scemi.
Vabbè che se c'è di mezzo un tradimento...
Boh?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Forse e' meglio leggere qua per capire meglio la situazione del nostro amico:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/3496-ho-bisogno-di-aiuto-!!?p=158373&highlight=#post158373p://


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse e' meglio leggere qua per capire meglio la situazione del nostro amico:
> 
> htthttp://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/3496-ho-bisogno-di-aiuto-!!?p=158373&highlight=#post158373p://


Mi da errore sull'indirizzo
Ah, ecco: htthttp hai scritto


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

James, io ho letto il vecchio topic...

Non ho letto tutte le sedici pagine di risposte, però a questo punto non credo ci sia altro da fare che accettare la situazione.
Se non sbaglio tuo figlio dovrebbe essere quasi adolescente, giusto?

Da quando tua moglie ti ha detto chiaramente che non ti ama più?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

e cosi?

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...no-di-aiuto-!!?p=158373&highlight=#post158373


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Anche io l'ho letto.
Ma ora a sesso come va?
Le scuole di ballo... br... molta gente ci va per adescare...


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

OT - ma tutti quegli utenti non ci sono più?
a parte Marì 

FINE OT


----------



## elena_ (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> e cosi?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...no-di-aiuto-!!?p=158373&highlight=#post158373


Non lo avevo letto, ma quello che ha scritto JB mi ha molto colpita e ho pensato che lui deve amarla molto. Forse troppo. E lei lo sa. Poi c'è un figlio...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

JB siccome ricordo la tua storia  io al posto tuo mi regolerei cosi, senza mezzi termini:


:calcio:


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> JB siccome ricordo la tua storia  io al posto tuo mi regolerei cosi, senza mezzi termini:
> 
> 
> :calcio:


POerò ora dopo 4 anni deve almeno trovare la giustificazione per farlo


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ma come è andata a finire? sono a pagina 10 del vecchio topic!


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> OT - ma tutti quegli utenti non ci sono più?
> a parte Marì
> 
> FINE OT




Io non mi sono fatta mai bannare in questo forum, ne me sono andata sempre con le mie ganbe ... poi e' passato del tempo, la vecchia gestione mi ha "invitata" a ritornare ... in poche parole sono sempre stata per i cazzi miei, con il mio nome e non nick ... altri si sono rifatti "l'Imene" con un nuovo nick e profilo :mrgreen:, di vecchi utenti ce ne sono ancora  stanne certo.


Fine O T anche per me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non lo avevo letto, ma quello che ha scritto JB mi ha molto colpita e ho pensato che lui deve amarla molto. Forse troppo. E lei lo sa. *Poi c'è un figlio..*.



E' un alibi (come dice Stermi' ), nulla e nessuno gli proibisce di essere un buon padre.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non mi sono fatta mai bannare in questo forum, ne me sono andata sempre con le mie ganbe ... poi e' passato del tempo, la vecchia gestione mi ha "invitata" a ritornare ... in poche parole sono sempre stata per i cazzi miei, con il mio nome e non nick ... altri si sono rifatti "l'Imene" con un nuovo nick e profilo :mrgreen:, di vecchi utenti ce ne sono ancora  stanne certo.
> 
> 
> Fine O T anche per me. :mrgreen:


 grazie.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho raccontato la mia storia su questo forum http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/3496-ho-bisogno-di-aiuto-!!/page16?highlight=jamesbond, non ho lasciato mia moglie, non abbiamo risolto i problemi, anzi sì, lei mi ha detto che non mi ama più.
> Per un anno ho sofferto come un cane, poi ho rimosso, credevo che avrei potuto vivere così, da quasi tre anni siamo per tutti una coppia felice, anzi ero anche piuttosto soddisfatto della mia vita, poi piano piano sono ricaduto nello sconforto.
> 
> Mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di anni, rivivo ogni momento quello che è successo, lo sconforto e la tristezza di quando ti accorgi di essere stato tradito, in più la certezza, ormai, che le cose tra noi non potranno mai migliorare, sono pentito di non averla lasciata allora.
> ...


Beh..è una tua decisione. In un certo senso hai seciso tu di andare passivamente incontro al tuo destino.
Però il destino in realtà è un libro di tante pagine bianche. Non puoi uscire dai margini di queste pagine, ma ci puoi scrivere quello che vuoi.
Se ti manca la forza di prendere in mano la tua vita e uscire dal tuo matrimonio, esci per lo meno di casa e coltivati degli hobby e degli interessi. Le nuove conoscenze e magari una nuova passione ti aiuteranno a tagliare la corda. Se lei non ti ama, penso che anche lei non veda l'ora che tu riesca a trovare questa forza. 

Buscopann


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è una tua decisione. In un certo senso hai seciso tu di andare passivamente incontro al tuo destino.
> Però il destino in realtà è un libro di tante pagine bianche. Non puoi uscire dai margini di queste pagine, ma ci puoi scrivere quello che vuoi.
> Se ti manca la forza di prendere in mano la tua vita e uscire dal tuo matrimonio, esci per lo meno di casa e coltivati degli hobby e degli interessi. Le nuove conoscenze e magari una nuova passione ti aiuteranno a tagliare la corda. Se lei non ti ama, penso che anche lei non veda l'ora che tu riesca a trovare questa forza.
> 
> Buscopann


E magari lei scoprirà di avere perso qualcosa


----------



## Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E magari lei scoprirà di avere perso qualcosa


O di essersi liberata di qualcosa...

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*...*



jamesbond ha detto:


> sto invecchiando a fianco di una donna che non mi ama.
> 
> JB





ciao blu


----------



## Eliade (8 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è una tua decisione. In un certo senso hai seciso tu di andare passivamente incontro al tuo destino.
> Però il destino in realtà è un libro di tante pagine bianche. Non puoi uscire dai margini di queste pagine, ma ci puoi scrivere quello che vuoi.
> Se ti manca la forza di prendere in mano la tua vita e uscire dal tuo matrimonio, esci per lo meno di casa e coltivati degli hobby e degli interessi. Le nuove conoscenze e magari una nuova passione ti aiuteranno a tagliare la corda. *Se lei non ti ama, penso che anche lei non veda l'ora che tu riesca a trovare questa forza.*
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto,però il grassetto mi fa storcere il naso...lei non ti ama, dovrebbe essere lei ad avere le balls per mettere fine al vostro matrimonio e renderti libero, forse non le conviene?


PS Non ho letto il vecchio topic...troppe pagine..-.-''


----------



## Andy (8 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto,però il grassetto mi fa storcere il naso...lei non ti ama, dovrebbe essere lei ad avere le balls per mettere fine al vostro matrimonio e renderti libero, forse non le conviene?
> 
> 
> PS Non ho letto il vecchio topic...troppe pagine..-.-''


Infatti, per questo avevo detto che forse è stata solo schietta ed ha detto di non provare più amore, ma che gli vuole davvero bene.
L'alternativa è proprio di... interessi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto,però il grassetto mi fa storcere il naso...lei non ti ama, dovrebbe essere lei ad avere le balls per mettere fine al vostro matrimonio e renderti libero, forse non le conviene?
> 
> 
> *PS Non ho letto il vecchio topic...troppe pagine..*-.-''



SFATICATA!!! :mrgreen:​


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha sempre la passione per il ballo?


Ciao Marì, no ha smesso completamente, non esce più la sera da sola se non per impegni di scuola di ns. figlio (riunioni o simili) non gliel'ho chiesto io, ha smeso da sola, probabilmente quando si è resa conto che non poteva più continuare la stroria con l'altro anche il suo interesse per i balli è scemato, non sò se abbia troncato per sua scelta o se lui le ha dato il due di picche, lei ha sempre rifiutato di ammettere che tra loro c'era una storia ma per me non ci sono dubbi.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Quattro anni sono tanti.
> Come si fa a condividere tanto tempo con qualcuno che ci dice o che sentiamo che non ci ama? Io non so se ce la farei.
> Siete per tutti una coppia felice. Vivete forse da separati in casa e nessuno lo sa?
> Avete figli?
> ...


bella domanda, non lo sò come ho fatto finora, il problema è che adesso non ce la faccio più, mi manca un pezzo di vita e non riesco più a sopportarlo.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non ti ama nel senso di amore per come lo si intende? Oppure semplicemente ti vuole bene? Perchè penso che l'amore finisce, prima o poi. Lei forse è stata esplicita nel dirtelo, ma dopo tanti anni insieme penso che la passione forte prima o poi scemi.
> Vabbè che se c'è di mezzo un tradimento...
> Boh?


La seconda che hai detto, è una compagna premurosa e una mamma fantastica ma non è più mia moglie da anni.
JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> James, io ho letto il vecchio topic...
> 
> Non ho letto tutte le sedici pagine di risposte, però a questo punto non credo ci sia altro da fare che accettare la situazione.
> Se non sbaglio tuo figlio dovrebbe essere quasi adolescente, giusto?
> ...


Da almeno tre anni, dopo il fattaccio ho fatto di tutto per recuperare il ns. rapporto, lei si è sempre rifiutata di parlarne asserendo che non c'era nulla che non andava, poi alle strette, visto anche che io mi stavo consumando nel dolore (lei tiene a me) ni ha confessato che non mi amava più, non come una donna ama il suo uomo, ero e sono un fratello, un amico nulla di più non abbiamo nessun rapporto da più di tre anni, non mi tocca non mi bacia, insomma avete capito.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche io l'ho letto.
> Ma ora a sesso come va?
> Le scuole di ballo... br... molta gente ci va per adescare...


sono più di tre anni che non ho un rapporto con lei nè con nessun altra 

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> OT - ma tutti quegli utenti non ci sono più?
> a parte Marì
> 
> FINE OT


Gia, che fine hanno fatto Verena, Persa, Angelo ecc ??


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> JB siccome ricordo la tua storia  io al posto tuo mi regolerei cosi, senza mezzi termini:
> 
> 
> :calcio:


Hai ragione, avevate ragione tutti fin da allora, non ci sono riuscito allora e dubito di poterlo fare oggi, sono messo male

JB


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao Marì, no ha smesso completamente, non esce più la sera da sola se non per impegni di scuola di ns. figlio (riunioni o simili) non gliel'ho chiesto io, ha smeso da sola, probabilmente quando si è resa conto che non poteva più continuare la stroria con l'altro anche il suo interesse per i balli è scemato, non sò se abbia troncato per sua scelta o se lui le ha dato il due di picche, lei ha sempre rifiutato di ammettere che tra loro c'era una storia ma per me non ci sono dubbi.
> 
> JB


Avete consultato un esperto per coppie?


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è una tua decisione. In un certo senso hai seciso tu di andare passivamente incontro al tuo destino.
> Però il destino in realtà è un libro di tante pagine bianche. Non puoi uscire dai margini di queste pagine, ma ci puoi scrivere quello che vuoi.
> Se ti manca la forza di prendere in mano la tua vita e uscire dal tuo matrimonio, esci per lo meno di casa e coltivati degli hobby e degli interessi. Le nuove conoscenze e magari una nuova passione ti aiuteranno a tagliare la corda. Se lei non ti ama, penso che anche lei non veda l'ora che tu riesca a trovare questa forza.
> 
> Buscopann


E' quello che ho fatto fino ad oggi, ignorare i problema seppellirlo con altre cose altri problemi altri interessi, credevo di avecela fatta ma alla fine è riemerso come un cadavere da uno stagno, non posso aggirarlo e non riesco ad affrontarlo.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avete consultato un esperto per coppie?


sono riuscito a trascinarla una volta dallo psicologo, dopo l'incontro ho parlato con lo psicologo che mi ha detto che se lei non vuole venire in terapia, trascinarcela non serve a nulla, io ci sono andato da solo per un annetto, poi ho smesso, credevo di avere tappato la falla, mi ero illuso di potere convivere con il problema, illuso.........

JB


----------



## Eliade (8 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, per questo avevo detto che forse è stata solo schietta ed ha detto di non provare più amore, ma che gli vuole davvero bene.
> L'alternativa è proprio di... interessi...


 Quoto!



Mari' ha detto:


> SFATICATA!!! :mrgreen:​


 A ri  Cuoto..c'hai ragggione! :unhappy:
Lo sono troppissimo...ma so troppe Marì!


jamesbond ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad oggi, ignorare i problema seppellirlo con altre cose altri problemi altri interessi, credevo di avecela fatta ma alla fine è riemerso come un cadavere da uno stagno, non posso aggirarlo e non riesco ad affrontarlo.
> 
> JB


 Scusa ma guarda in faccia la realtà. Guarda cosa ti ha portato ignorare e seppellire il problema: a nulla...sei punto e a  capo. Non credi sia ora di staccarti e d'iniziare ad affrontare il problema? Magari va peggio...però magari potrebbe andare meglio. Sai non averla sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni, potrebbe aiutarti.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> sono riuscito a trascinarla una volta dallo psicologo, dopo l'incontro ho parlato con lo psicologo che mi ha detto che se lei non vuole venire in terapia, trascinarcela non serve a nulla, io ci sono andato da solo per un annetto, poi ho smesso, credevo di avere tappato la falla, mi ero illuso di potere convivere con il problema, illuso.........
> 
> JB


Che intenzioni hai? 

Cosa vuoi fare?

Cosi non e' vivere!

Vostro figlio come vive questa realta'?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Scusa... tu, la ami?


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Scusate devo andare

JB


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Scusate devo andare
> 
> JB


A presto JB


----------



## Buscopann (8 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto,però il grassetto mi fa storcere il naso...lei non ti ama, dovrebbe essere lei ad avere le balls per mettere fine al vostro matrimonio e renderti libero, forse non le conviene?
> 
> 
> PS Non ho letto il vecchio topic...troppe pagine..-.-''


Forse lo fa per interesse..Forse lo fa per mancanza di coraggio..Forse lo fa perché comunque a un marito che non si ama più si vuole comunque bene e si ha paura di fargli ulteriormente del male...Forse lo fa perché agli occhi dei figli e di tutte le loro conoscenze non vuole sembrare la stronza che lascia il marito. Insomma..il motivo lo sa solo lei. Ma non credo che lei si opporrà granché se lui dovesse prendere la decisione di farsi la sua vita..O magari, se proprio non ci riesce, di farsi un'amante.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse lo fa per interesse..Forse lo fa per mancanza di coraggio..Forse lo fa perché comunque a un marito che non si ama più si vuole comunque bene e si ha paura di fargli ulteriormente del male...Forse lo fa perché agli occhi dei figli e di tutte le loro conoscenze non vuole sembrare la stronza che lascia il marito. Insomma..il motivo lo sa solo lei. Ma non credo che lei si opporrà granché se lui dovesse prendere la decisione di farsi la sua vita..O magari, se proprio non ci riesce, di farsi un'amante.
> 
> Buscopann



Sono della tua stessa opinione.

Purtroppo a JB questa situazione fa soffrire... sarebbe forse uno dei casi in cui vivere il proprio matrimonio fallito come un progetto comune in cui si è coresponsabili anche se non più amanti forse aiuterebbe... alla Conte diciamo... ma non mi sembra che JB possa accettarlo, ci sta troppo male...

Lo dico perchè dalle parole di JB non mi sembra che la moglie si stia comportando in modo subdolo, irrispettoso, o che. E' concentrata sulla famiglia intesa come figli, e non vi sono motivi di litigio...


----------



## Buscopann (8 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad oggi, ignorare i problema seppellirlo con altre cose altri problemi altri interessi, credevo di avecela fatta ma alla fine è riemerso come un cadavere da uno stagno, non posso aggirarlo e non riesco ad affrontarlo.
> 
> JB


Ogni tanto riemergono...Fa parte del tuo passato e il passato non si può seppellire, ma ci devi convivere. Fai come prima e vai avanti.
Secondo me ti servirebbe qualcosa di forte..una grande passione ad esempio. Io nelle tue parole leggo tanta sofferenza, ma mi sembra che questa sofferenza sia data dall'impossibilità di dare e ricevere amore. 
Se a tua moglie non piace più andare a ballare, soprattutto con te. Vai da solo..e fai quello che ti piace. Fai la tua vita, come la farebbe qualsiasi altro buon padre di famiglia, ben sapendo però che cercare di recuperare il rapporto con tuo moglie a questo punto è tempo perso e vale la pena spendere le proprie energie in altro. Se cambierà qualcosa sarà lei a lanciarti dei segnali.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono della tua stessa opinione.
> 
> Purtroppo a JB questa situazione fa soffrire... sarebbe forse uno dei casi in cui vivere il proprio matrimonio fallito come un progetto comune in cui si è coresponsabili anche se non più amanti forse aiuterebbe... alla Conte diciamo... ma non mi sembra che JB possa accettarlo, ci sta troppo male...
> 
> Lo dico perchè dalle parole di JB non mi sembra che la moglie si stia comportando in modo subdolo, irrispettoso, o che. E' concentrata sulla famiglia intesa come figli, e non vi sono motivi di litigio...


Ci sono cose che non puoi accettare, ma con le quali purtroppo ci devi convivere perché non hai il potere di farle andare come vorresti. Questa è la vita..è una banalità, ma è così. La si può sibire passivamente oppure si può cercare di fare qualcosa per renderla meno amara.

Buscopann


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi 4 anni da quando ho raccontato la mia storia su questo forum http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/3496-ho-bisogno-di-aiuto-!!/page16?highlight=jamesbond, non ho lasciato mia moglie, non abbiamo risolto i problemi, anzi sì, lei mi ha detto che non mi ama più.
> Per un anno ho sofferto come un cane, poi ho rimosso, credevo che avrei potuto vivere così, da quasi tre anni siamo per tutti una coppia felice, anzi ero anche piuttosto soddisfatto della mia vita, poi piano piano sono ricaduto nello sconforto.
> 
> Mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di anni, rivivo ogni momento quello che è successo, lo sconforto e la tristezza di quando ti accorgi di essere stato tradito, in più la certezza, ormai, che le cose tra noi non potranno mai migliorare, sono pentito di non averla lasciata allora.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con chi avesse dubbi sul significato della dichiarazione di non amore di tua moglie. Perchè volente o nolente l'amore e la passione subiscono nel tempo inevitabili trasformazioni. Ci si adegua a queste senza nulla togliere che un matrimonio non trovi ogni volta un motivo valido di sussistenza. Rispondendo ad un bisogno che, anno dopo anno, si trasforma anch'esso nel tentativo di soddisfare le esigenze della famiglia.

Sei ricaduto nel baratro per il solito sesso che non c'è? Mentre lei "serenamente" ti dice che non ti ama più.

Perciò mi chiedo, visto che non ne hai parlato, quali siano i motivi che vi legano ancora.

Soprattutto mi incuriosisce il ruolo di tua moglie. Probabilmente ora non ti tradisce più, anche perchè credo che adesso venga debitamente controllata. Ma lei ti tiene per le palle, anche se dici che quella zona non la tocca (scusa la battuta).

La tua posizione è chiara, lei sembra vivere invece serenamente una condizione nella quale, in questi ultimi anni, ha trovato sempre il modo di sistemarsi e soddisfarsi. Prima col tradimento, ora boicottando i suoi doveri, e mentre lo fa può anche permettersi, altrettanto serenamente, di dirti che non ti ama. Non ti è dovuto nemmeno lo scrupolo di non farti soffrire. E' sincera ma persevera negli anni nel tradire il vostro patto.

Mi pare un po' esagerata come situazione. L'amore, toglitelo dalla testa, non è eterno. Ma il rispetto è sempre necessario invece perchè, se è vero che l'amore e la coppia cambiano, nel momento in cui si resta uniti, è di vitale importanza per la relazione. Come in ogni relazione che si rispetti.

Può sottrarsi a tutto, al sesso, all'amore...ma non al rispetto permanendo in quello stato di beatitudine che nulla ha a che fare con te.

La signora ha bisogno della paura. E tu hai il dovere, anche in sua vece purtroppo, di verificare il punto di rottura di quella corda che ancora vi lega.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mà...

Sarebbe meglio che cercasse di fingere amore che non prova, o disagio che non sente, per una forma di rispetto -che sinceramente non capirei- nei confronti di JB?
Dal mio punto di vista, lei si è comportata malissimo, con il tradimento, le bugie, la mancanza di dialogo, ha scaricato il peso di tutto su JB, e qui non ci piove è responsabilità sua.

Nel momento in cui però ha messo le carte in tavola, per quanto dolorose, stava a JB scegliere: accontentarsi, farsi andare bene quello che c'era, o dire di no.
Se JB non dice nulla, e continua come se nulla fosse, autorizza in un certo senso sua moglie a godersi la sua "beatitudine" senza alcun problema.

Che paura dovrebbe provare? Per cosa? Per la fine di un matrimonio? Ma quella c'è già stata... Per una eventuale rottura *legale* del matrimonio? Se si arrivasse a quella, la moglie la dovrebbe accettare, e ci sarebbero già tanti di quei casini da farseli bastare per due vite... perchè dovrebbe avere "paura"? Di che?


----------



## Andy (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà...
> 
> Sarebbe meglio che cercasse di fingere amore che non prova, o disagio che non sente, per una forma di rispetto -che sinceramente non capirei- nei confronti di JB?
> Dal mio punto di vista, lei si è comportata malissimo, con il tradimento, le bugie, la mancanza di dialogo, ha scaricato il peso di tutto su JB, e qui non ci piove è responsabilità sua.
> ...


Il problema, magari, è che se lui dopo tutto questo tempo porta alla rottura legale del matrimonio, viene pure cazziato dalle leggi italiane. La moglie forse si sente in una botte di ferro?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema, magari, è che se lui dopo tutto questo tempo porta alla rottura legale del matrimonio, viene pure cazziato dalle leggi italiane. La moglie forse si sente in una botte di ferro?


Mà, mi sono informata ultimamente, il clichè dell'uomo rovinato dalla separazione è ormai, appunto, un clichè.
Sono pochi ormai, e limitati nel tempo, i casi in cui alla moglie vanno sostanzioni assegni di mantenimento. Si mantengono i figli, questo sì, e sì la casa resta al genitore che si occupa dei figli, in genere la moglie. Quindo certo il tenore di vita del marito in questo caso cala, ma la moglie si trova nella stessa situazione.
Anzi, gli ultimi studi dicono che spesso sono le mogli che si ritrovano peggio rispetto ai mariti.

Fatte salve le eccezioni ovvio, sto parlando di una tendenza in generale.


----------



## Andy (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, mi sono informata ultimamente, il clichè dell'uomo rovinato dalla separazione è ormai, appunto, un clichè.
> Sono pochi ormai, e limitati nel tempo, i casi in cui alla moglie vanno sostanzioni assegni di mantenimento. Si mantengono i figli, questo sì, e sì la casa resta al genitore che si occupa dei figli, in genere la moglie. Quindo certo il tenore di vita del marito in questo caso cala, ma la moglie si trova nella stessa situazione.
> Anzi, gli ultimi studi dicono che spesso sono le mogli che si ritrovano peggio rispetto ai mariti.
> 
> Fatte salve le eccezioni ovvio, sto parlando di una tendenza in generale.


Sì va bene ok, ma il marito dove cavolo va a vivere? Dai genitori a quell'età? La casa è di una importanza estrema e non va sottovalutata. Nessuno dei due starà meglio di prima, economicamente, ma la casa è troppo importante e perderla significa tornare nella polvere se non si hanno le risorse economiche.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà...
> 
> Sarebbe meglio che cercasse di fingere amore che non prova, o disagio che non sente, per una forma di rispetto -che sinceramente non capirei- nei confronti di JB?
> Dal mio punto di vista, lei si è comportata malissimo, con il tradimento, le bugie, la mancanza di dialogo, ha scaricato il peso di tutto su JB, e qui non ci piove è responsabilità sua.
> ...


Effettivamente il mio un invito per JB a sistemare la situazione.

Non voglio essere mai distruttivo, tu diresti con certezza che questa coppia è finita? JB sarebbe ben felice di recuperarla, ma fino ad oggi ha solo subito uno statuto dettato solo dalle regole imposte dalla moglie.

Manca solo la sua azione. Si, come dici tu, dovrebbe tentare la rottura definitiva. Per verificare che davvero sia finita e, se davvero non c'è più nulla tra loro, convincersi che sia il caso di lasciarla andare nonostante i suoi desideri.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente il mio un invito per JB a sistemare la situazione.
> 
> Non voglio essere mai distruttivo, tu diresti con certezza che questa coppia è finita? JB sarebbe ben felice di recuperarla, ma fino ad oggi ha solo subito uno statuto dettato solo dalle regole imposte dalla moglie.
> 
> Manca solo la sua azione. Si, come dici tu, dovrebbe tentare la rottura definitiva. Per verificare che davvero sia finita e, se davvero non c'è più nulla tra loro, convincersi che sia il caso di lasciarla andare nonostante i suoi desideri.


Non so cosa dovrebbe tentare... non so neppure cosa desideri lui... se desidera avere sua moglie, o "semplicemente" non stare più così male...


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so cosa dovrebbe tentare... non so neppure cosa desideri lui... se desidera avere sua moglie, o "semplicemente" non stare più così male...


Io credo che nella loro situazione, che anche tu come me percepisci indefinita, tentare la separazione come "azione" più idonea in questo momento della loro vita può essere un modo per tornare a guardarsi negli occhi. Riprendersi ognuno il rispetto che si merita per vedere finalmente entrambi quale sia la realtà delle cose.

Molto dipende da lei, ma lei non ha ricevuto ancora lo scossone giusto. Se sarà finita veramente JB non avrà più dubbi, se deciderà di restare in quella situazione dovrà biasimare solo se stesso.

Già solo questo sarebbe un passo avanti.


----------



## Eliade (8 Ottobre 2011)

Io invece credo che si debba almeno allontanare da lei. 
Se si fida comunque di lei come persona, potrebbe provare un periodo di separazione di fatto...che almeno lo aiuterebbe ad affrontare le cose in modo diverso da come fatto fino ad ora.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece credo che si debba almeno allontanare da lei.
> Se si fida comunque di lei come persona, potrebbe provare un periodo di separazione di fatto...che almeno lo aiuterebbe ad affrontare le cose in modo diverso da come fatto fino ad ora.


Idem, anche se non si è capito...ma io sono contorto.:mrgreen:


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che intenzioni hai?
> 
> 1)Cosa vuoi fare?
> 
> ...


1) non lo sò, ma qualcosa devo fare, non ce la faccio più
2) Già .........
3) mio figlio non si è mai accorto di nulla, penso, ma se contiuno così prima o poi mi sgama.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa... tu, la ami?


Lo ammetto, non lo sò più, se qualcosa cambiasse in lei credo che potrei tornare ad amarla 
ma così......., è impossibile amare qualcuno a cui sei assolutamente indifferente

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse lo fa per interesse..Forse lo fa per mancanza di coraggio..Forse lo fa perché comunque a un marito che non si ama più si vuole comunque bene e si ha paura di fargli ulteriormente del male...Forse lo fa perché agli occhi dei figli e di tutte le loro conoscenze non vuole sembrare la stronza che lascia il marito. Insomma..il motivo lo sa solo lei. Ma non credo che lei si opporrà granché se lui dovesse prendere la decisione di farsi la sua vita..O magari, se proprio non ci riesce, di farsi un'amante.
> 
> Buscopann


Me lo sono chiesto mille volte anche io, forse un mix di tutto quello che dici, per il bene del figlio, per vergogna, per convenienza, perchè il suo amante se l'è filata (come il 99% degli amanti quando le cose diventano serie, anche lui era sposato con 2 figli)

Non sò come la prenderebbe se le dicessi, mi sono innamorato di un'altra e ti lascio, forse farebbe un sospiro di sollievo, ma mi è sempre sembrato che a lei la situazione non dia fastidio più di tanto, il fatto di convivere con un uomo che non ama non la disturba, quando siamo con amici capita a volte di parlare di coppie scoppiate, io le lancio occhiate per vedere se ha qualche emozione, niente, o finge così bene o per lei il ns. rapporto è pienamente soddisfacente, non credo pensi che potrei, dopo tanti anni, lasciarla per quello che è successo.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo dico perchè dalle parole di JB non mi sembra che la moglie si stia comportando in modo subdolo, irrispettoso, o che. E' concentrata sulla famiglia intesa come figli, e non vi sono motivi di litigio...


Vero, a parte il lato sentimentale, dove peraltro lei ha chiarito quello che prova, non è subdola o irrispettosa, come ho già detto è una compagna premurosa e una ottima mamma, i motivi del litigio ci sono stati e per lei risolti con la scomparsa dell'amante e il termine delle uscite notturne, il problema è che tra noi non c'è stato un dopo, nessun riavvicinamento, e io ci ho provato e provato e riprovato, gli ho chiesto cosa dovevo cambiare, cosa voleva da me, come la avevo delusa, ma nulla lei ha sempre risposto che andava tutto bene e che un raffreddamento della passione è normale dopo tanti anni, forse è vero ma così è troppo, alla fine mi ha confessato che non mi ama più, tuto risolto.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con chi avesse dubbi sul significato della dichiarazione di non amore di tua moglie. Perchè volente o nolente l'amore e la passione subiscono nel tempo inevitabili trasformazioni. Ci si adegua a queste senza nulla togliere che un matrimonio non trovi ogni volta un motivo valido di sussistenza. Rispondendo ad un bisogno che, anno dopo anno, si trasforma anch'esso nel tentativo di soddisfare le esigenze della famiglia.
> 
> 1) Sei ricaduto nel baratro per il solito sesso che non c'è? Mentre lei "serenamente" ti dice che non ti ama più.Perciò mi chiedo, visto che non ne hai parlato, quali siano i motivi che vi legano ancora.
> 
> ...


1) dopo 4 anni mi sono reso conto che fatico a vivere senza essere amato, ne ho bisogno, ho bisogno della complcità della intimità delle carezze dei baci e del sesso, ci lega ancora un patto e un figlio.

2) Diceva qualcuno che l'innamoramento dura 6 mesi, ma l'amore, pur con alti e bassi può essere eterno, guarda che non parlo di attrazione fatale, quello è sesso.

3) Sì, può darsi,  ma se decido di andare non sarà più recuperabile, se nel momento in cui apro la porta dovesse corrermi dietro sarebbe troppo tardi, per questo non ho il coraggio, sarebbe per sempre, con tutto quello che ne consegue.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so cosa dovrebbe tentare... non so neppure cosa desideri lui... se desidera avere sua moglie, o "semplicemente" non stare più così male...


Al momento non sò rispondere, credo che smettere di soffrire sarebbe già un traguardo.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (8 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io credo che nella loro situazione, che anche tu come me percepisci indefinita, tentare la separazione come "azione" più idonea in questo momento della loro vita può essere un modo per tornare a guardarsi negli occhi. Riprendersi ognuno il rispetto che si merita per vedere finalmente entrambi quale sia la realtà delle cose.
> 
> Molto dipende da lei, ma lei non ha ricevuto ancora lo scossone giusto. Se sarà finita veramente JB non avrà più dubbi, se deciderà di restare in quella situazione dovrà biasimare solo se stesso.
> 
> Già solo questo sarebbe un passo avanti.


Scusa ma questa non la capisco, io le dico "ti lascio perchè non posso più vivere a fianco di una donna che non mi ama" e lei cosa dovrebbe rispondere " ah.... beh .... se la metti così allora ti amo" 

JB


----------



## robiballerin (8 Ottobre 2011)

io fossi in te le direi esattamente quello che penso quello che ritengo sia successo e quello che provo per colpa dei suoi comportamenti e delle sue bugie passate e presenti. le farei presente che con le sue bugie e con il suo comportamento mi ha reso la vita un inferno e che così sono impossibilitato a continuare a meno di un suo comportamento radicalmente diverso e più sincero, le lascerei qualche giorno per pensarci e se non vi sono cambiamenti da parte sua andrei via di casa senza tanti complimenti che peggio di così a parte il primo periodo non andrei certo a stare...


----------



## Lostris (8 Ottobre 2011)

*Sì ma...*

Lei ti ha detto che non ti ama. Non ti ama. Punto.
Non importa quante volte hai provato a fare la cosa giusta, o quanto sei riuscito a cambiare... nemmeno a domanda diretta lei ti sa dire cosa fare o come farlo perché torni ad amarti.
Semplicemente credo che a volte, quando l'amore finisce, non lo ritrovi più.
Ci sono persone per cui l'amore non è fondamentale, quando hanno affetto e stabilità famigliare.. ma, almeno da quello che dici, non mi sembra il tuo caso. Tu lo desideri disperatamente, ti manca, e passi il tempo a morire dentro poco a poco, in attesa di un miracolo.
La tua storia mi ha fatto una gran tristezza... Ti vorrei abbracciare. 
Così stai sopravvivendo e basta. Sarai sempre legato a tua moglie.. Peró valuta la scelta coraggiosa di riconoscere che quell'amore che cerchi non è più in quella casa, e cercalo altrove. Alla luce del sole.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Ottobre 2011)

JB, ovviamente se lei non ti ama non tornerà farlo perché la minacci. Potrebbe fingere ma non credo sia il tuo caso, lei è stata fin troppo sincera.

Ma tu hai detto che non vuoi finire i tuoi anni senza amore, è questo che conta.
Sono davvero tanti gli anni che avete trascorso insieme, cosa puoi fare a questo punto della vostra vita?

So che se lei ti offrisse un minimo segnale di ripresa tu potresti ritornare a sentirti motivato.
Ma potresti sentirti ugualmente motivato a prendere una decisione opposta se lei dovesse scegliere di darti il ben servito.

L'ho già detto, ti resta un'ultima azione da compiere. Potrai poi decidere quale sia la soluzione migliore per TE.
Non sei curioso di conoscere le reazioni di lei?

In ogni caso comprendo benissimo la tua posizione e capisco la tua delusione nei confronti di tuo figlio anche.
Cosi come comprendo che tu ti senta ingabbiato.


----------



## jamesbond (9 Ottobre 2011)

E' sempre più forte in me il desiderio di farla finita, tranquilli non sto pensando al suicidio, finire il matrimonio, separarmi, ormai non è nemmeno più così importante il tradimento subito, quello penso di averlo metabilizzato, può capitare per un milone di ragioni ed è terribile doverlo subire, ma dopo 4 anni non è quello che mi porterà alle estreme conseguenze, non sopporto più di essere solo.
Qualcuno chiedeva se siamo separati in casa, non saprei, dal punto di vista formale no, dormiamo nello stesso letto e abbiamo entrambi una vita da coniugi, io non la tradisco e lei non tradisce me, non credo, per come sono fatto che avere un rapporto segreto al di fuori del matrimonio potrebbe portarmi giovamento, voglio un amore alla luce del sole non del sesso di nascosto, una amante sulla quale riversare le frustrazioni del mio fallimento, forse l'unica soluzione è veramente la separazione, poi si vedrà.
Se avessi avuto il coraggio di farlo anni fà chissa dove sarei oggi, sicuramente non a scrivere su questo forum, magari su facebook o su Meetic.

JB


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Ottobre 2011)

Penso che la separazione si possa anche affrontare da persone civili...
Ma non ne avete mai parlato?


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *Penso che la separazione si possa anche affrontare da persone civili...*
> Ma non ne avete mai parlato?


... e principalmente con serenita' :up:  per non andare incontro a sperperi di danaro, far seguire la separazione legale dallo stesso avvocanto  se le parti concordono


----------



## Andy (9 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e principalmente con serenita' :up:  per non andare incontro a sperperi di danaro, far seguire la separazione legale dallo stesso avvocanto  *se le parti concordono*


Che accade raramente però


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2011)

> Se avessi avuto il coraggio di farlo anni fà chissa dove sarei oggi, sicuramente non a scrivere su questo forum, magari su facebook o su Meetic.



potresti comunque cominciare afarlo ...
Pe fare qualcosa che possa distrarti dall'unico pensiero che in questo momento ti martella...


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Che accade raramente però


Non e' vero, conosco tanta gente che lo hanno fatto, non fosse altro per il bene e la sernita' dei figli.


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2011)

In questo caso basta che la moglie accetti l'addebito e via che la vita ricomincia. Mi pare che per coerenza con quello che ha fatto lei debba accettare una separazione con addebito e dei buoni accordi per la serenità per i figli, del resto se non lo facesse la responsabilità della infelicità dei figli sarebbe solo e soltanto sua, no?
Poi JB deve inziare una nuova vita, dividere il divisibile e ricominciare daccapo, però pensando sempre alla prole che ha.
Auguri, tua moglie ormai è ex moglie, forse più una scopamica.


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In questo caso basta che la moglie accetti l'addebito e via che la vita ricomincia. Mi pare che per coerenza con quello che ha fatto lei debba accettare una separazione con addebito e dei buoni accordi per la serenità per i figli, del resto se non lo facesse la responsabilità della infelicità dei figli sarebbe solo e soltanto sua, no?
> Poi JB deve inziare una nuova vita, dividere il divisibile e ricominciare daccapo, però pensando sempre alla prole che ha.
> Auguri, tua moglie ormai è ex moglie, forse più una scopamica.


Danie' NO :ira: qui il nostro amico non e' in cerca di vendetta o altro, una consensuale e' l'ideale per tutta la famiglia.


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2011)

L'addebito non è una vendetta cavoli, è un dato di fatto. Cioè indica chiaramente che la colpa della fine della unione sta ad una persona sola e in questo caso siamo dentro. Se l'altra persona lo accetta come dato di fatto, come fatto che ha rotto il vaso e non si può risistemare ecco fatto. La consensuale è una fregatura per entrambi i coniugi nel dopo, perchè vigono certe regole che con l'addebito andrebbero a farsi fottere, con il realismo che l'aiuto reciproco non sarebbe più obbligatorio, ma facoltativa creando le basi almeno per una buona relazione post matrimoniale. Sai marì, se la legge ti obbliga a  qualcosa non è detto che tu voglia farlo, ma se non c'è obbligo le persone a volte sono invogliate.


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'addebito non è una vendetta cavoli, è un dato di fatto. Cioè indica chiaramente che *la colpa* della fine della unione sta ad una persona sola e in questo caso siamo dentro. Se l'altra persona lo accetta come dato di fatto, come fatto che ha rotto il vaso e non si può risistemare ecco fatto. La consensuale è una fregatura per entrambi i coniugi nel dopo, perchè vigono certe regole che con l'addebito andrebbero a farsi fottere, con il realismo che l'aiuto reciproco non sarebbe più obbligatorio, ma facoltativa creando le basi almeno per una buona relazione post matrimoniale. Sai marì, se la legge ti obbliga a  qualcosa non è detto che tu voglia farlo, ma se non c'è obbligo le persone a volte sono invogliate.


Non e' una questione (SOLO) di colpa, il matrimonio del nostro amico e' andato "scemando", si e' esaurito ... percio', perche' iniziare guerre legali ... hanno solo in comune un figlio e, la loro responsabilta' e' dargli protezione e serenita', non sono piu' coppia ma restano genitori.


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2011)

Ma cosa centra l'addebito con un figlio, la loro coppia è andata scemando perchè lei decise che era più facile non far nulla per la coppia e rendere lui una bella alce, se poi l'altra persona non fa nulla per rimediare al danno, è ovvio che andrà sempre peggio. La colpa la vedo in lei che ha fatto una bella ferita in lui e manco ha provato a curarla, solo fottendosene sul eventuale "NOn ti amo più!" di cui una persona tradita onestamente ci si può pulire il sederino. Ora? Lei deve prendere le responsabilità di quello che non ha fatto a suo tempo, sul fatto che se c'era un problema andava discusso e non minare alle basi la fiducia reciproca. L'addebito è in questo, che la coppia è stata distrutta dalla sua incapacità e servirebbe a lei per non trovare scuse o false giiustificazioni e se due persone sono intelligenti riescono tenere fuori i figli lo stesso, ma mai e dico mai accettare di darsi colpe che non si hanno, questo è un principio stupido.
Io accetto la consensuale solo nei casi in cui una persona si accorge di non amare più l'altra e quindi ne parla, ma quando va fuori dalla coppia per me l'unica colpevole è quella persona che non ha parlato e non ha definito i propri disagi ed è sempre una bella forza dire "Ma i figli!". I figli sti cazzi, ci potevi pensare prima.


----------



## elena_ (9 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' una questione (SOLO) di colpa, il matrimonio del nostro amico e' andato "scemando", si e' esaurito ... percio', perche' iniziare guerre legali ... hanno solo in comune un figlio e, la loro responsabilta' e' dargli protezione e serenita', non sono piu' coppia ma restano genitori.


quoto e ti darei bollino verde


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> quoto e *ti darei bollino verde*


Si accettano solo i bollini rossi in questo periodo (con l'aria che tira  ) :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massone (9 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma cosa centra l'addebito con un figlio, la loro coppia è andata scemando perchè lei decise che era più facile non far nulla per la coppia e rendere lui una bella alce, se poi l'altra persona non fa nulla per rimediare al danno, è ovvio che andrà sempre peggio. La colpa la vedo in lei che ha fatto una bella ferita in lui e manco ha provato a curarla, solo fottendosene sul eventuale "NOn ti amo più!" di cui una persona tradita onestamente ci si può pulire il sederino. Ora? Lei deve prendere le responsabilità di quello che non ha fatto a suo tempo, sul fatto che se c'era un problema andava discusso e non minare alle basi la fiducia reciproca. L'addebito è in questo, che la coppia è stata distrutta dalla sua incapacità e servirebbe a lei per non trovare scuse o false giiustificazioni e se due persone sono intelligenti riescono tenere fuori i figli lo stesso, ma mai e dico mai accettare di darsi colpe che non si hanno, questo è un principio stupido.
> Io accetto la consensuale solo nei casi in cui una persona si accorge di non amare più l'altra e quindi ne parla, ma quando va fuori dalla coppia per me l'unica colpevole è quella persona che non ha parlato e non ha definito i propri disagi ed è sempre una bella forza dire "Ma i figli!". I figli sti cazzi, ci potevi pensare prima.



Attenzione che se non si hanno prove tangilbili del tradimento e' difficile addebitare la colpa!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2011)

Ma poi, la soddisfazione che sia riconosciuta la colpa all'altro, secondo me non conforta del dispendio di soldi e di energie emotive.
Molto meglio una consensuale... l'altra parte lo sa, quello che ha combinato. Che lo ratifichi il giudice che cambia?
Ok, niente alimenti... ma se lei lavora, non glieli riconoscono comunque... niente eredità, ma alla fine andrà cmq tutto ai figli...
Ok, non devi mantenerla se è in casini... ma davvero ti rifiuteresti di farlo, diresti ai tuoi figli che lasci marcire il padre/la madre?

Mà... è dura una separazione giudiziale.. 
Viene tirata fuori un sacco di cacca, sull'uno e sull'altro... ci sono momenti brutti... è pesante... meglio, molto meglio consensuale...


----------



## Massone (9 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma poi, la soddisfazione che sia riconosciuta la colpa all'altro, secondo me non conforta del dispendio di soldi e di energie emotive.
> Molto meglio una consensuale... l'altra parte lo sa, quello che ha combinato. Che lo ratifichi il giudice che cambia?
> Ok, niente alimenti... ma se lei lavora, non glieli riconoscono comunque... niente eredità, ma alla fine andrà cmq tutto ai figli...
> Ok, non devi mantenerla se è in casini... ma davvero ti rifiuteresti di farlo, diresti ai tuoi figli che lasci marcire il padre/la madre?
> ...


Quoto credo sia la cosa migliore.

Poi e' soggettivo per ognuno


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Ottobre 2011)

valige alla porta, il mondo è pieno di donne!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> valige alla porta, il mondo è pieno di donne!


dove?


----------



## stellanuova (10 Ottobre 2011)

Non ho ben capito una cosa : è una colpa non amare più una persona ma volerle solo
bene ? L'amore può spegnersi ma possono rimanere l'affetto profondo, interessi comuni
e il progetto famiglia.
Ovvio che bisogna essere in due ma conosco coppie (poche) che non fanno più sesso da 
tempo, che non tradiscono e che non si lascierebbero mai.

JB dice che lei è una moglie premurosa con lui ed è una brava madre, c'e' stato un
sospetto di tradimento senza nessuna prova che poi infatti è rientrato e che forse
è stato un tradimento solo di testa e basta.

Se adesso a lui non sta più bene questo affetto, se vuole sentirsi amato e desiderato,
che parli con la moglie di separazione, con calma, spiegando le sue ragioni e che si 
arrivi ad un accordo sereno per il bene del bambino.

4 anni sono tanti, troppi, bisognava reagire prima.
No, non al momento del sospetto e del ballo ma proprio quando lei ha smesso di
ballare.
"cara se per te l'amore è finito e sei diventata un pezzo di legno è meglio che ci
separiamo perchè io non ho ancora raggiunto la pace dei sensi"


----------



## jamesbond (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Non vi ho detto tutto .....*

Non vi ho detto tutto, cioè tutto quello che ho detto è vero preò ho omesso una parte, sinceramente non sò nemmeno io perchè.

Perchè dopo 4 anni di convivenza mi sono accorto che non posso più vivere senza amore ?

Perchè credo di averlo ritrovato, fuori dal mio matrimonio, per farla breve mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna, è una collega di lavoro che conosco da dieci anni, anche lei come me è infelicemente sposata e con un figlio, tra noi c'è sempre stata intesa, ma da qualche mese ho capito che lei aveva per me una attrazione diciamo speciale, io non ho mai considerato la possibilità di avere un rapporto extraconiugale, non l'ho mai cercato, senza realmente rendermene conto il ns. rapporto è diventato di giorno in giorno più intimo, finchè poco prima delle vacanze di Agosto lei mi ha raccontato che aveva fatto un sogno su di me dove eravamo insieme, soli e io, nonstante le sue avances non ci provavo, li per lì non ci ho dato peso come in tante altre chiacchierate dove ci raccontavamo cose personali, poi si sà i sogni spesso sono irrazionali e senza senso, anche io tempo fà le raccontai che avevo fatto un sogno, dicamo a sfondo sessuale, su di lei e glielo avavo raccontato con il massimo della naturalezza senza malizia.

Al rientro dalle vacanze mi sono accorto che la sua attenzione nei miei confronti era "diversa", oggi lei mi dice che sono anni che è così solo che io non me ne ero mai accorto, ho cominciato a pensare a lei in modo differente e a fantasticare a come sarebbe stata la mia vita con lei, beh non ci è voluto molto tempo 15 gg ed ero cotto, ho preso coraggio e le ho detto che io ero disposto a fare sul serio che mi sono innamorato di lei e che avrei anche mandato all'aria quello che resta del mio matrimonio per lei.

Veniamo ad oggi, lei non è pronta, pur vivendo un matrimonio difficile non se la sente di mandare tutto all'aria sopratutto per il figlio e che non ci penserebbe un minuto se solo non fosse sposata, questo me lo dice in continuazione, ogni giorno, ogni volta che parliamo.

Questo è quanto, la mia storia senza omissis, ad oggi non siamo mai usciti insieme, non l'ho mai sfiorata nè baciata e tantomeno fatto sesso, solo parole rubate nelle pause di lavoro, il risultato e che questo mi ha fatto ripensare al mio matrimonio e mi sta facendo cadere in depressione, senza via d'uscita, intrappolato due volte da donne che non sanno decidere.

Mi scuso con tutti voi, se non ho vuotato tutto il scacco subito e attendo i vs. commenti.


JB


----------



## Saby (12 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Non vi ho detto tutto, cioè tutto quello che ho detto è vero preò ho omesso una parte, sinceramente non sò nemmeno io perchè.
> 
> Perchè dopo 4 anni di convivenza mi sono accorto che non posso più vivere senza amore ?
> 
> ...



Decidere di separarsi e' un percorso, non e' una cosa che si può decidere così su due piedi. 
Capisco e condivido le parole della tua collega. Anch'io all'inizio della mia relazione extraconiugale non avrei mai pensato di separarmi, a chi me l'avesse proposto gli avrei dato del pazzo. 
Io ho 3 bambini e un matrimonio tranquillo.
Quando si comincia una relazione tutto cambia, anche le relazioni in famiglia. Non e' possibile prevedere ciò che si deciderà di fare, di sicuro e' che si entra in una crisi profonda e si può arrivare a pensare di fare cose che mai si sarebbe immaginato di fare.


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2011)

'mazza giusto un piccolo particolare ti eri 'dimenticato' eh??
Posso arrivare a capire che tu ti sia innamorato di un'altra, così mi spiego la tua improvvisa insofferenza. 
Certo che potevi trovartene una più facile di situazione.. 
Ma penso A maggior ragione che per coerenza dovresti allontanarti da tua moglie (indipendentemente dalla certezza o meno dell'altra) Perchè dalla tua piccola omissione adesso è chiaro quantomeno che anche da parte tua il sentimento ha preso altre strade.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ecco*

James ti auguro le migliori fortune...questo tuo post è la dimostrazione lampante di quanto sia distruttivo e definitivo un tradimento.....!!Quando la storia si rompe è rotta punto!!Poi si può tenere in piedi la relazione per svariati motivi....ma....non per amore.....!!Credo che qualche fanfarone dovrebbe rassegnarsi a questo concetto....infondo la storia di james certifica questo....poi c'è chi se la vuol raccontare per una propria convenienza.......!!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Non vi ho detto tutto, cioè tutto quello che ho detto è vero preò ho omesso una parte, sinceramente non sò nemmeno io perchè.
> 
> Perchè dopo 4 anni di convivenza mi sono accorto che non posso più vivere senza amore ?
> 
> ...


Da questo veniva il tuo bisogno d'amore. Per questo metti in atto la tua ribellione. Perciò ti sentivi ingabbiato.

Hai detto di saper discernere tra il sentimento della passione legato principalmente al sesso e l'amore come sentimento più stabile e duraturo.

Anche questa storia però non può essere definita amore. Non è escluso che lo diventi, certo. Ma al momento è più passione e "innamoramento" che amore.

Siete solo agli inizi, avete rispettive famiglie, i giochi sono ancora tutti a venire. Benchè sfasciato, il tuo matrimonio, al momento offre più garanzie, ed è sicuramente più definito di questa storia tutta da vedere.

Sicuro di non aver denigrato oltremisura tua moglie per il tuo tornaconto?


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Non vi ho detto tutto, cioè tutto quello che ho detto è vero preò ho omesso una parte, sinceramente non sò nemmeno io perchè.
> 
> Perchè dopo 4 anni di convivenza mi sono accorto che non posso più vivere senza amore ?
> 
> ...




JB, guardami negli occhi ... la signora l'amo, la rete :cooldue: l'ha calata  tu che fai?! ABBOCCHI?














Stai attento ... molto attento ... non cacciarti in nuovi guai ​


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> James ti auguro le migliori fortune...questo tuo post è la dimostrazione lampante di quanto sia distruttivo e definitivo un tradimento.....!!Quando la storia si rompe è rotta punto!!Poi si può tenere in piedi la relazione per svariati motivi....ma....non per amore.....!!Credo che qualche fanfarone dovrebbe rassegnarsi a questo concetto....infondo la storia di james certifica questo....poi c'è chi se la vuol raccontare per una propria convenienza.......!!!!


Allora Marì? Amoremio? Diletta? Sole? Etc etc? Aspetti che i loro matrimoni crollino?


----------



## Eliade (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> JB, guardami negli occhi ... la signora l'amo, la rete :cooldue: l'ha calata  tu che fai?! ABBOCCHI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quoto, la collega ti sta offrendo di diventare il suo amante...nulla di più! Tu vuoi altro...cioè già fantastici su una vita assieme a lei! 
In 15 gg ti sei preso questa cotta per lei...ma a me sembra che tu abbia fatto tutto da solo.

Io penso che le attenzioni di questa donna ti abbiano certamente risvegliato i sensi, ti hanno fatto ricorda com'è essere attratti da una persone...e credo che questo tuo innamoramento sia solo la voglia di vivere l'attrazione per una persona (che ormai avevi dimenticato potesse accadere), più che vero innamoramento verso questa collega.
Può essere?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2011)

*Ecco*

Siamo apppppposto,ci mancava solo questa!!!


Santis i dios


Fate qualcosa per quest'uomo,vi prego :-(





ciao blu


----------



## jamesbond (13 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Da questo veniva il tuo bisogno d'amore. Per questo metti in atto la tua ribellione. Perciò ti sentivi ingabbiato.
> 
> Hai detto di saper discernere tra il sentimento della passione legato principalmente al sesso e l'amore come sentimento più stabile e duraturo.
> 
> ...


Certo non si può definire amore, in realtà non ci consciamo, come ho già detto sono cotto difficile dire cosa potrà diventare in futuro.

Non mi pare di avere mai denigrato mia moglie, a parte il tradimento, ripeto lei è premurosa e ha rispetto per me, purtroppo, nonostante le abbia lasciato tutto il tempo possibile l'amore non c'è più, per il quieto vivere mi sono adattato a questa situazione privandomi di una parte della sfera emozionale e affettiva, come lei l'ho messa in un cassetto in attesa di tempi migliori ed oggi, visti gli accadimenti, ho ricomiciato a provare delle sensazioni che non ricordavo più, sono umano.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> JB, guardami negli occhi ... la signora l'amo, la rete :cooldue: l'ha calata  tu che fai?! ABBOCCHI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di che parli ?? Sono il primo a dire che come sempre è la donna che sceglie, è stata lei a mandarmi dei segnali, io seppure con ritardo li ho colti, i guai di cui parli sarebbero il rischio di avere un rapporto extraconiugale con una donna che non vuole altro ?? Beh, per come sono messo oggi sicuramente non saprei dire di no, la situazione è complicata, mi rendo conto che per lei è difficile mollare tutto senza nessuna garanzia che la storia tra di noi possa veramente sfociare in un rapporto serio e duraturo, cosa dovrei fare ?? Mollare ?? Non ne ho la forza. Questa cosa mi sta facendo sentire vivo, dopo anni di sopravvivenza, sono turbato a volte depresso ma vivo.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (13 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, la collega ti sta offrendo di diventare il suo amante...nulla di più! Tu vuoi altro...cioè già fantastici su una vita assieme a lei!
> In 15 gg ti sei preso questa cotta per lei...ma a me sembra che tu abbia fatto tutto da solo.
> 
> Io penso che le attenzioni di questa donna ti abbiano certamente risvegliato i sensi, ti hanno fatto ricorda com'è essere attratti da una persone...e credo che questo tuo innamoramento sia solo la voglia di vivere l'attrazione per una persona (che ormai avevi dimenticato potesse accadere), più che vero innamoramento verso questa collega.
> Può essere?


Certo può essere, ma a scanso di equivoci vi devo dire che alle mie richieste di vederci fuori dall'ambito di lavoro lei fino ad ora ha sempre risposto di no, la ragione è che suo marito è molto geloso, un vero mastino, questo lo sapevo da prima, ho avuto anche occasione di vedere una scenata fatta da lui in occasione di una cena aziendale, lei ha una paura folle che se scoperta lui le possa fare del male e francamente con tutto quello che si sente in giro...........

Lui la controlla sempre, se lo vede sbucare al supermercato, da sua madre quando lei va a farle visita, le controlla sistematicamente il cellulare ecc., io mi sono chiesto e le ho chiesto, ma allora perchè mandarmi dei segnali così evidenti se poi non può o non vuole avere una storia ?? E dopo quando mi sono "scoperto" perchè non chiarire tutto dicendomi che non ha nessuna intenzione di avere una relazione con me ?? E' stato in seguito a queste sue titubanze che le ho detto che da parte mia ero disposto a mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio per lei per questa storia, insomma che faccio sul serio, non sono alla ricerca di una scopata ma di una donna da amare, certo è presto per dare delle garanzie ma le mie intenzioni sono buone, almeno quelle ......

JB


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Nausica*

No.....non crollano...perchè non c'è stata convenienza nel farli crollare....poi vediamo dopo i tradimenti quante storie rimangono in piedi....ma sopratutto il come.....la qualità......non raccontiamoci storie"FANTASTICHE"....!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.....non crollano...perchè non c'è stata convenienza nel farli crollare....poi vediamo dopo i tradimenti quante storie rimangono in piedi....ma sopratutto il come.....la qualità......non raccontiamoci storie"FANTASTICHE"....!!!


Oscuro, vedo che non sei migliorato per niente.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.....non crollano...perchè non c'è stata convenienza nel farli crollare....poi vediamo dopo i tradimenti quante storie rimangono in piedi....ma sopratutto il come.....la qualità......non raccontiamoci storie"FANTASTICHE"....!!!


BUONGIORNO NIPOTONE 

Guarda che noi (mio marito ed io) stiamo bene, mai stati meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Di che parli ?? Sono il primo a dire che come sempre è la donna che sceglie, è stata lei a mandarmi dei segnali, io seppure con ritardo li ho colti, i guai di cui parli sarebbero il rischio di avere un rapporto extraconiugale con una donna che non vuole altro ?? Beh, per come sono messo oggi sicuramente non saprei dire di no, la situazione è complicata, mi rendo conto che per lei è difficile mollare tutto senza nessuna garanzia che la storia tra di noi possa veramente sfociare in un rapporto serio e duraturo, cosa dovrei fare ?? Mollare ?? Non ne ho la forza. *Questa cosa mi sta facendo sentire vivo, dopo anni di sopravvivenza, sono turbato a volte depresso ma vivo.*
> 
> JB



Non so cosa dirti in questo caso ... fattela questa cura ricostituente allora.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Marì*

Marì ti credo....ma non è per tutti così.....e lo sai anche tu.....!Io migliorare?Ma no, io non son tipo da storia"fantastica"son per la cruda realtà....non mi piace raccontare cazzate,adulare,e se migliorare significa uniformarmi....perchè tanto fanno tutti così....voglio peggiorare......continuare a pensare e credere che tradire sia una nota di demerito e non di merito.....consapevole del fatto che quì dentro e MOLTO MENO FUORI.....avrò più di qualcuno contro.....!!!Continuerò ad aver rispetto per gli altri.....e a far capire che chi tradisce non ha rispetto per nessuno....!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì ti credo....ma non è per tutti così.....e lo sai anche tu.....!Io migliorare?Ma no, io non son tipo da storia"fantastica"son per la cruda realtà....non mi piace raccontare cazzate,adulare,e se migliorare significa uniformarmi....perchè tanto fanno tutti così....voglio peggiorare......continuare a pensare e credere che tradire sia una nota di demerito e non di merito.....consapevole del fatto che quì dentro e MOLTO MENO FUORI.....avrò più di qualcuno contro.....!!!Continuerò ad aver rispetto per gli altri.....e a far capire che chi tradisce non ha rispetto per nessuno....!!!




:bacio:​


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Di che parli ?? Sono il primo a dire che come sempre è la donna che sceglie, è stata lei a mandarmi dei segnali, io seppure con ritardo li ho colti, i guai di cui parli sarebbero il rischio di avere un rapporto extraconiugale con una donna che non vuole altro ?? Beh, per come sono messo oggi sicuramente non saprei dire di no, la situazione è complicata, mi rendo conto che per lei è difficile mollare tutto senza nessuna garanzia che la storia tra di noi possa veramente sfociare in un rapporto serio e duraturo, cosa dovrei fare ?? Mollare ?? Non ne ho la forza. Questa cosa mi sta facendo sentire vivo, dopo anni di sopravvivenza, sono turbato a volte depresso ma vivo.
> 
> JB


Mah...sai qui sono tutti bravi a giudicare le persone che non si conoscono...
Insomma vacci con i piedi di piombo: niente voli pindarici o icareschi...
Vedi JB...ci sono molti che vedono nella moglie il marcio e nella amante il sano...
Poi fanno il saltin
E si ritrovano dalla padella alla bracie.

Ma ci sono anche i pochi che...veramente vivevano nel nulla e trovano in un'altra persona la vera luce...
E si dicono...ma cazzo avevo ragione a non sentirmi amato...guarda qua...

Per questo anche a te dico: guarda SOLO che cosa fa per te questa tua amica del cuore...

Alla fine dici...a ciascuno il suo...

Esistono troppe mogli, che per il solo fatto che sono mogli, si credono di essere in assoluto la miglior donna per il loro pollo...
Si va là!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO NIPOTONE
> 
> Guarda che noi (mio marito ed io) stiamo bene, mai stati meglio :mrgreen:


Ma parli sempre di tuo marito...
Ma che marito è se hai chiesto il divorzio da lui?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Non chiesto...eh? 
Preteso! 
Ehehehehehehe...adesso lui non ha NESSUN obbligo verso di te...
Può lasciarti anche domani...se gli gira male!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma parli sempre di tuo marito...
> Ma che marito è se hai chiesto il divorzio da lui?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Non chiesto...eh?
> ...



Apro parentesi ( Potresti per favore evitare di quotarmi, riferirti a me nei tuoi post/commenti?

Te ne sarei veramente grata sai ... anzi potrei anche arrivare a regalarti dei rubini a caso, attualmente mi fa schifo perfino il pulsate per disapprovarti. Spero nel tuo buonsenso. Grazie.) Chiusa parentesi.


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO NIPOTONE
> 
> Guarda che noi (mio marito ed io) stiamo bene, mai stati meglio :mrgreen:


c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola!


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma parli sempre di tuo marito...
> Ma che marito è se hai chiesto il divorzio da lui?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Non chiesto...eh?
> ...


dopo 30 anni di vita insieme come dovrebbe definirlo??? e cmq dai evitiamo di entrare nelle questioni personali....
una coppia che sta insieme da 30 anni e che si ama nonostante le difficoltà è da ammirare!


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola!


Chi vuole, fa la regola  pero' che fatica


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dopo 30 anni di vita insieme come dovrebbe definirlo??? e cmq dai evitiamo di entrare nelle questioni personali....
> una coppia che sta insieme da 30 anni e che si ama nonostante le difficoltà è da ammirare!


Bellabimba  lascia perdere ... l'Invidia e' una gran brutta bestia :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi vuole, fa la regola  pero' che fatica


ci credo! ma che soddisfazione alla fine no.....


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ci credo! ma che soddisfazione alla fine no.....



SI!​


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Certo non si può definire amore, in realtà non ci consciamo, come ho già detto sono cotto difficile dire cosa potrà diventare in futuro.
> 
> Non mi pare di avere mai denigrato mia moglie, a parte il tradimento, ripeto lei è premurosa e ha rispetto per me, purtroppo, nonostante le abbia lasciato tutto il tempo possibile l'amore non c'è più, per il quieto vivere mi sono adattato a questa situazione privandomi di una parte della sfera emozionale e affettiva, come lei l'ho messa in un cassetto in attesa di tempi migliori ed oggi, visti gli accadimenti, ho ricomiciato a provare delle sensazioni che non ricordavo più, sono umano.
> 
> JB


JB, se ti senti oppresso e non vi sono altre possibilità per voi, niente più ti obbliga a stare a casa con tua moglie.

Comunque resta ancora in sospeso quella tua ultima azione, non mi pare che tua moglie sia del tutto a conocenza delle tue vicissitudini.

A questo punto non mi pare sia necessario nemmeno che tu attenda l'evolversi di questa nuova "storia", puoi lasciare tua moglie a prescindere. Non credi?

Se cerchi amore, questo sarebbe il primo passo da fare. Sarebbe più sensato. Se non altro confermerebbe le tue reali intenzioni.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma parli sempre di tuo marito...
> Ma che marito è se hai chiesto il divorzio da lui?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Non chiesto...eh?
> ...


pensa un po' che non hai nemmeno capito che l'ha fatto apposta per avere una bella conferma quotidiana.
ma non ci arrivi


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa un po' che non hai nemmeno capito che l'ha fatto apposta per avere una bella conferma quotidiana.
> ma non ci arrivi


Non è che non ho capito...
E' che io...eheheheheh...nun ce credo!
Più chiaro di così!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che non ho capito...
> E' che io...eheheheheh..*nun* ce credo!
> Più chiaro di così!


Piano piano vi stò contagiando tutti


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

ma perché hehhe ihih ahahah .che c'avete la ridarola...vi hanno spruzzato il gas esilarante?
che ci sarà da ridere in questa valle di lacrime:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

E meno male che sono arrivata gia' risolta in questo covo di :serpe::serpe::serpe:




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Eliade (13 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Certo può essere, ma a scanso di equivoci vi devo dire che alle mie richieste di vederci fuori dall'ambito di lavoro lei fino ad ora ha sempre risposto di no, la ragione è che suo marito è molto geloso, un vero mastino, questo lo sapevo da prima, ho avuto anche occasione di vedere una scenata fatta da lui in occasione di una cena aziendale, lei ha una paura folle che se scoperta lui le possa fare del male e francamente con tutto quello che si sente in giro...........
> 
> Lui la controlla sempre, se lo vede sbucare al supermercato, da sua madre quando lei va a farle visita, le controlla sistematicamente il cellulare ecc., io mi sono chiesto e le ho chiesto, ma allora perchè mandarmi dei segnali così evidenti se poi non può o non vuole avere una storia ?? E dopo quando mi sono "scoperto" perchè non chiarire tutto dicendomi che non ha nessuna intenzione di avere una relazione con me ?? E' stato in seguito a queste sue titubanze che le ho detto che da parte *mia ero disposto a mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio per lei per questa storia,* insomma che faccio sul serio, non sono alla ricerca di una scopata ma di una donna da amare, certo è presto per dare delle garanzie ma le mie intenzioni sono buone, almeno quelle ......
> 
> JB


 Allora, premetto che , SECONDO ME, una donna che ha così tanta paura del marito non ha certo il tempo e/o la voglia di provare attrazione per il collega.

In secondo luogo credo che tu debba frenare...da come parli sembra che tu abbia trovato la donna della tua vita!
Senza contare che, ponendo come una balls la paura del marito, la differenza tra te e lei è questa: tu metteresti in discussione il tuo matrimonio pur di frequentare questa donna, lei non metterebbe in discussione un bel nulla (almeno per il momento)...come dire, prima sperimentate mooooolto a lungo come amanti, poi si vedrà, forse.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Lascia fare*

Vhe' sveglia,tira via quei paraocchi una volta per tutte!!!

Vai a fare ad un'altro cio' che tua moglie ha fatto a te?
Ti ricordi cio' che hai provato quando è capitato a te?

Bene ti sei ricordato che sei vivo,benissimo allora fuori un bel respiro e avanti,non con la donna di Atilla pero'.
Ed a questo punto neppure con colei che hai sposato...





ciao blu


----------



## stellanuova (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mi sfugge qualcosa ...... in 7 giorni Bond distrutto ha trovato la donna della sua vita ? 
E vuole fare l'amante di una donna sposata ?

Noooo .....


----------



## jamesbond (15 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se cerchi amore, questo sarebbe il primo passo da fare. Sarebbe più sensato. Se non altro confermerebbe le tue reali intenzioni.


Hai ragione




blu ha detto:


> Vai a fare ad un'altro cio' che tua moglie ha fatto a te?
> Ti ricordi cio' che hai provato quando è capitato a te?.


Hai ragione



eliade ha detto:


> In secondo luogo credo che tu debba frenare...da come parli sembra che tu abbia trovato la donna della tua vita!


Hai ragione



stellanuova ha detto:


> Mi sfugge qualcosa ...... in 7 giorni Bond distrutto ha trovato la donna della sua vita ?


Hai ragione


Avete ragione, però.........

Se io fossi coerente, se io fossi corretto, se io fossi realista, e se questo fosse un mondo perfetto dovrei:

Parlare a mia moglie dicendogli che non posso più vivere con una donna che non mi ama, quindi proporle un periodo di separazione ed andarmene di casa, troncare la storia (che storia non è, tranne che nelle mie fantasie) con l'altra per prendermi un periodo di riflessione di ................ diciamo sei mesi, per capire esattamente cosa voglio dalla mia vita e dopodichè decidere se ritornare a casa, ammesso che mi facciano rientrare, o cercare tra le donne single/separate la mia nuova anima gemella, o anche solo una donna che sappia darmi amore.

Signori e signore, sono confuso, penso che l'abbiate capito da soli/e senza che lo ammettessi, passo da momenti di sconforto profondo a momentanee euforie, durante le quali sento che potrei risolvere ogni problema, tutto ciò che ho scritto non l'ho fatto per ricevere la vs. approvazione, il vs. conforto o il vs. disprezzo, tutto ciò che scrivo serve principalmente a me, mi fa stare meglio a volte e a volte no. Potete giudicarmi, criticare, consolarmi, deridermi o darmi consigli, tutto serve o forse tutto serve a nulla.

Perchè dovrei a questo punto separarmi da mia moglie, l'altra storia praticamente è solo un frutto della mia fantasia, lei non può, non vuole ferire il figlio o il marito per buttarsi in una avventura, e sono io il primo ad ammetterlo, che non ha speranza ne futuro, perchè dovrei fare soffrire inutilmente il mio bambino, potrebbe mai capire il perchè me ne vado da casa ?? Io credo di no.

Non avevo mai pensato "all'altro" Blu dice bene, lo conosco, tra l'altro, non bene ma lo conosco, mi sembra una brava persona, forse un poco superficiale, sicuramente troppo geloso e possessivo, ma non un mostro senza cuore, lui soffrirebbe e probabilmente mi farebbe nero, con lui soffrirebbe il loro bambino, quindi nisba.

La donna della mia vita.................... io ce l'avevo già, sicuramente questa al momento non è niente di più di una infatuazione, sto urlando al mondo che ci sono anche io e che ho bisogno di essere amato, non è altro che questo, la prima che si è fatta avanti, e allora perchè sono settimane che non dormo e che non penso ad altro, ne ho bisogno, di una storia che non c'è, di una speranza.

Stella mi trovi incoerente, beh è il minimo io a volte penso di essere schizofrenico, il mio umore e i miei pensieri sono allo sbando, tutto e il loro contrario.

Mi manca mia moglie, ma sento di non amarla più.
Amo l'altra ma sò che non è possibile dire di amare una donna che non conosco.
Vorrei essere corretto e coerente ed evitare di fare soffrire gli altri così come io soffro, ma spero che lei mi chiami in questo istante, correrei da lei per perdermi tra le sue braccia e tra i suoi seni, con buona pace degli innocenti.

Che cazzo di vita.

JB


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che cazzo di vita? EH? Perdio?
1) Sei giovane?
2) Hai salute?
3) Hai voglia di lavorare?
Non ti serve altro...

SOno molto preoccupato per te...
Insomma...qua c'è qualcosa che non va...come siamo a maturazione affettiva?

Sei in un turbine di confusione...e quel che è peggio...è che...se anche tu realizzassi tutti i tuoi sogni...
Fidati...il giorno dopo, fatalità, incontrerai una donna che sarà ancor più donna della tua vita...
Occhio con ste cose eh?
Qua ti metti in guai seri...

Ma chi di noi...ma chi...intesse una relazione con una donna...il cui marito è geloso e possessivo?
Casso le rogne te le cerchi eh?


----------



## jamesbond (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma...qua c'è qualcosa che non va...come siamo a maturazione affettiva?
> 
> 
> > Cosa è la maturazione affettiva ??
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Insomma...qua c'è qualcosa che non va...come siamo a maturazione affettiva?
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> jamesbond ha detto:
> 
> 
> > contepinceton ha detto:
> ...


----------



## jamesbond (15 Ottobre 2011)

Contepinceton, ho incasinato il quote, comunque cosa ti fa pensare che io non sia adatto per sposarmi ??

Attualmente sono innamorato di un'altra (lei non mi caga, per essere breve) ma prima di lei ho passato 26 anni della mia vita con mia moglie (11 fidanzati + 15 sposati) non ho mai avuto altre donne, nè prima ne durante ne dopo, perchè non sarei adatto al matrimonio ??

JB

PS: ah dimenticavo 4 anni or sono mia moglie mi ha tradito e dopo mi ha detto che non mi ama più, non le piaccio, anzi mi ha detto, testuali parole "sei un brav'uomo" roba da arruolarsi nella legione straniera, se esistesse ancora.


----------



## tesla (15 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Contepinceton, ho incasinato il quote, comunque cosa ti fa pensare che io non sia adatto per sposarmi ??
> 
> Attualmente sono innamorato di un'altra (lei non mi caga, per essere breve) ma prima di lei ho passato 26 anni della mia vita con mia moglie (11 fidanzati + 15 sposati) non ho mai avuto altre donne, nè prima ne durante ne dopo, perchè non sarei adatto al matrimonio ??
> 
> ...


JB hai la sindrome di stoccolma nei confronti di tua moglie. perchè dici "me ne vado 6 mesi poi magari torno se mi vuole"?
lo sai già che non ti vuole, che sei solo il suo best friend. hai diritto a rifarti una vita e ad essere amato, non temere la solitudine.
e già che ci sei, siccome sei un brev'uomo, tienti lontano da quella satrapa della collega, che ti ha solo fatto annusare sotto alla coda, ingrifata com'è. lei e suo marito ti porterebbero solo guai pazzzeschi.


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

JB, esci di casa, tra 15 anni per il bene di tuo figlio ti troverai solo come un cagnaccio e preso per il culo dalla tua mugliera che si sarà fatta una vita parallela. Puoi far felice tuo figlio anche stando fuori di casa. Poi quando sarà grande raccontagli la verità di come sono andate le cose, aspetta che abbia 18 anni se non avrà capito e dopo, ma solo dopo avrai scoperto che non è successo niente.


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Ottobre 2011)

JB, sei comprensibile, sei confuso....molto.

Dopo anni di quieta stasi con tua moglie, che comunque si è rivelato essere un periodo di equilibrio, sei incappato nel risveglio dei sensi che proprio in quel momento avevi sopito.

Trovo inutile che tutti ti ripetano che l'altra e solo un'infatuazione, perché questo tu già lo sai e non è quello il problema.

Scopri piuttosto di essere vittima dei tuoi bisogni nel momento in cui l'altra ha risvegliato in te quel senso di appagamento dal sentirsi desiderati.

Quello è in realta il luogo della tua confusione. Sai benissimo quale sia il valore da attribuire a questa nuova storia, ma non sai quanto questa valga realmente per te.
Mi pare chiaro che il problema sia principalmente tuo, e non sei biasimabile perché bisogna ammettere che le crude rivelazioni di tua moglie sono un gosso macigno per un uomo che, per il proprio senso di responsabilità verso la famiglia e il suo bambino, sente che la necessità di mantenere un certo equilibrio.

Hai solo bisogno di maturare la tua consapevolezza. Scoprire magari che per un momento hai perso il controllo. Perché se realmente fosse solo tua moglie il problema, ora saresti già fuori di casa avendo recuperato buona parte della tua serenità ed autostima. A prescindere dalla presenza di un'altra che ti aspetta a braccia aperte.

Hai tutti i diritti di essere amato, ma analizza bene i tuoi bisogni e procedi per un passo alla volta. Scelta dopo scelta.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> JB hai la sindrome di stoccolma nei confronti di tua moglie. perchè dici "me ne vado 6 mesi poi magari torno se mi vuole"?
> lo sai già che non ti vuole, che sei solo il suo best friend. hai diritto a rifarti una vita e ad essere amato, non temere la solitudine.
> e già che ci sei, siccome sei un brev'uomo, tienti lontano da quella satrapa della collega, che ti ha solo fatto annusare sotto alla coda, ingrifata com'è. lei e suo marito ti porterebbero solo guai pazzzeschi.


Ecco brava...quello che volevo dirgli io...
Ma JB...scegli di innamorarti delle qualità di una donna...
Cercati una donna che vada bene per te...
Sai sono gli adolescenti che vedono una e paf...vedono in lei la migliore donna del mondo..
I maturi...prima conoscono una persona...restano conquistati da ciò che ella è, da ciò che ella sa donare...e poi paffete...come pere cotte...

Non è più...ah che tette succose...sei proprio la donna della mia vita!


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

A dire il vero "ah che tette succose!" è il miglio metodo per avere un rapporto efficace, tanto la persona non sarà mai come crediamo, quindi ben venga una realtà oggettiva come le tette!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero "ah che tette succose!" è il miglio metodo per avere un rapporto efficace, tanto la persona non sarà mai come crediamo, quindi ben venga una realtà oggettiva come le tette!


Che è soggettiva...
Tanto ci sono uomini che vedono una bella realtà nelle tette succose...tanto ci sono quelli che...più mariatola è...meglio stanno...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il mondo nn sapra mai che ci sei anche tu 
se tu stesso nn sai di esserci ....
Secondo me nn hai bisogno di essere amato ma hai bisogno di amare e pretentere che quello che dai ti sia restituito....
ma se tua moglie nn ti ha piu tradito perche pensi stia ancora con te????
Guarda che a volte siamo noi con il nostro comportamento che allontaniamo le persone pensando che nn ci sia piu niente ..
ora sicuramente tutto questo è partito da lei ma in questi anni sei sicuro di nn esserti creato una specie di barriera nei suoi confronti????


----------



## jamesbond (16 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il mondo nn sapra mai che ci sei anche tu
> se tu stesso nn sai di esserci ....
> Secondo me nn hai bisogno di essere amato ma hai bisogno di amare e pretentere che quello che dai ti sia restituito....
> ma se tua moglie nn ti ha piu tradito perche pensi stia ancora con te????
> ...


per il primo anno ho provato quotidianamente a discuterne con lei scontrandomi contro un muro di gomma, sentirsi
 Continuamente respinto e dura, oggi affronto raramente il discorso con lei anche perché nulla é cambiato, non c'é via di uscita, nessun sentimento, ci rimane solo affetto e un figlio da crescere. JB


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*He gia'...*



tesla ha detto:


> ...e già che ci sei, siccome sei un brev'uomo, tienti lontano da quella satrapa della collega, che ti ha solo fatto annusare sotto alla coda, ingrifata com'è. lei e suo marito ti porterebbero solo guai pazzzeschi.




E le sue parole sono come scoregge puzzolenti al vento!


Ascolta J.B,vieni qui ,siediti che beviamo un caffe'.

Ascoltami è ora di fare un passetto alla volta.Bene ora prima di tutto devi parlare seriamente con tua moglie.
Dille seriamente che hai bisogno di capire perche' ti sembra di impazzire.
Chiedile seriamente dove arriva questo affetto che ha per te? Cosa sente dentro di lei questa donna per l'uomo che da sempre divide la sua vita con lei?
Come vede quest'uomo che insieme a lei cresce un figlio? Quali sono le ragioni che vi fanno vivere sotto lo stesso tetto e sotto le stesse lenzuola tutte le sere?

Sai J.B il punto è questo dividete una vita da tantissimo tempo,è stata la tua unica donna e questo per me non ha fatto molto bene alla coppia,che,prima o poi è scoppiata.Certamente è meglio vivere prima,che dopo,certe esperienze,anche quelle dolorose. E' molto piu' semplice reagire e imparare quando si è giovani ragazzi/e...



Un salutone blu


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*Mi sembra*

Che tu ti stia rassegnando a scavalcare quel muro che ti impedisce di proseguire la strada davanti a te...
Ma prima di tutto devi a tutti i costi superare quel muro con tutte le tue forze ti ci devi arrampicare sai,se non farai cosi' quel muro ti ipedira' da qui in avanti di percorrere la tua strada e,continuerai a perderti.


Ti lascio una musica ascolta il testo,e come se sentissi questo urlo in te:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLc5dVypsgc



Mi fai stringere il cuore di amore e mi fai riflettere molto...


ciao blu


----------



## jamesbond (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che tu ti stia rassegnando a scavalcare quel muro che ti impedisce di proseguire la strada davanti a te...
> Ma prima di tutto devi a tutti i costi superare quel muro con tutte le tue forze ti ci devi arrampicare sai,se non farai cosi' quel muro ti ipedira' da qui in avanti di percorrere la tua strada e,continuerai a perderti.
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao blu,  gli Smiths li adoro grazie.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che tu ti stia rassegnando a scavalcare quel muro che ti impedisce di proseguire la strada davanti a te...
> Ma prima di tutto devi a tutti i costi superare quel muro con tutte le tue forze ti ci devi arrampicare sai,se non farai cosi' quel muro ti ipedira' da qui in avanti di percorrere la tua strada e,continuerai a perderti.
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono una cima in inglese, ho dovuto andarmi a cercare la traduzione in rete.

Hai ragione sembra la mia storia in questo momento della mia vita

"Bel periodo per un cambiamento 
Vedi,la fortuna che ho avuto 
Può trasformare un uomo corretto 
In un uomo cattivo 
Quindi per favore,ti prego 
Lasciami ottenere quello che voglio 
Stavolta 

Non ho avuto un sogno per tanto tempo Vedi,la vita che ho avuto 
Può rendere un uomo buono cattivo 

Quindi per una volta nella mia vita 
Lasciami ottenere quello che voglio Dio sa,che sarebbe la prima volta 
Dio solo sa se sarebbe la prima volta"

Sono stanco di fare quello che è giusto e non quello che vorrei

Mi viene da piangere.............. in ufficio

Grazie ancora Blu

JB


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

ma cosa ti fa credere che tu stia sbagliando? 

Ti trovi in una situazione, nella quale hai scoperto, di essere vivo … 

Una cosa molto bella … si, tu sei vivo e vuoi ancora molto dalla vita!!!

Parla con tua moglie … condividi con lei questa tua scoperta … 

Si nascondono tanti forse … 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*BUON*

BUON GIORNO J.B !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











ciao blu


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei a questo punto separarmi da mia moglie, l'altra storia praticamente è solo un frutto della mia fantasia, lei non può, non vuole ferire il figlio o il marito per buttarsi in una avventura, e sono io il primo ad ammetterlo, che non ha speranza ne futuro, perchè dovrei fare soffrire inutilmente il mio bambino, potrebbe mai capire il perchè me ne vado da casa ?? Io credo di no.


Devi pensare alla separazione solo e soltanto perché con tua moglie non siete più una coppia. Se non è un buon motivo questo...



> sto urlando al mondo che ci sono anche io e che ho bisogno di essere amato


 Ma perché al mondo gliene dovrebbe fregare qualcosa del tuo bisogno? Perché non inizi ad amarti tu prima di chiedere a qualcun altro/a di farlo?


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Ci sono novità, nessuna buona, la mia "non storia" con l'altra continua, o meglio non essendoci mai stato nulla
di reale se non parole rubate nelle pause di lavoro non saprei come definirla questa storia.
Sono convinto che ormai è giunto il momento di lasciare mia moglie, sono combattuto perchè sò che mio figlio
non capirà, per lui io sarò sempre quello che lo ha abbandonato, come può un bimbo di 12 anni capire che l'amore
tra i suoi genitori è finito, che la convivenza è diventata troppo dolorosa, che ho dei sentimenti forti per una donna
che non è sua mamma? Spero che un giorno mi perdoni.
La vera novità è che ho scoperto che l'altra, la mia collega, un paio di anni fà ha cercato di lasciare suo marito e
lui la ha minacciata, ha minacciato lei e il loro bambino, sono sconvolto.
Che uomo vigliacco, come può un padre minacciare il figlio? L'umanità mi riserva sempre nuove sorprese e nessuna
positiva, lei è terrorizzata all'idea di lasciarlo e mi spiego anche perchè sia cosi recalcitante all'idea di vedersi fuori
dall'ambiente di lavoro, ha paura, paura che lui possa farle del male, più che a lei al figlio, ma vi rendete conto??
Spero lui possa soffrire per il resto della sua vita, non merita nulla, che uomo di merda.
Mi sento pronto a ricominciare una nuova vita con lei, le ho detto che aspetto solo che mi dia un segnale, cercherò
di fare le cose al meglio e di fare soffrire meno possibile tutti, anche mia moglie, nonostante il tradimento e i quattro 
anni di inferno le voglio bene e mi dispiace che soffra, in fondo siamo stati insieme 25 anni durante i quali tra alti e
bassi l'ho amata, è stata fino ad oggi l'unica donna della mia vita, ancora mi chiedo cosa sia successo, perchè è
finito tutto? Ormai non importa, devo voltare pagina, devo ripartire da zero e credo di avere trovato la persona giusta.
Cerco consigli tecnici da voi, come posso rendere inoffensivo quel mastino, quel cane, quel vigliacco ? Potremmo andare 
dai Carabinieri a raccontare la storia? Ma poi che protezione potrebbero darle? Dovrei allontanarla, portarla lontano lei
e suo figlio, lontano da qull'essere immondo? E il figlio ? In fondo è suo padre e lui non sà nulla, non sà e non deve 
sapere che suo padre è un vigliacco. Mi odierà? In fondo mi vedrà come quello che ha distrutto la sua famiglia.
Vedremo in seguito, ho sempre pensato che l'amore è l'unica cosa che serve, se c'è amore tutto il resto poco a poco 
si sistema, datemi consigli su come affrontare il marito di lei, non sono un pavido, però penso che certe scenate siano
da risparmiare e per lo più inutili, purtroppo leggo sempre più spesso di storie così che finiscono male, e allora che 
dovrei fare? Voltarle le spalle? Laciarla al suo destino? C'è una ingiustizia enorme in tutto questo e non posso fare
finta di nulla anche perchè io la amo, la amo veramente.
Le ho già proposto il mio aiuto e fino ad ora ha sempre rifiutato, lei dice che deve risolvere la faccenda da sola, le
ho chiesto se ne aveva parlato con i suoi familiari, con i genitori di lui e mi ha risposto che loro hanno minimizzato,
un momento di rabbia, nulla di chè, vedrai che si sistema tutto, lei ha bisogno di aiuto è in trappola e ha bisogno di
me.
COSA POSSO FARE ??
JB


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ci sono novità, nessuna buona, la mia "non storia" con l'altra continua, o meglio non essendoci mai stato nulla
> di reale se non parole rubate nelle pause di lavoro non saprei come definirla questa storia.
> Sono convinto che ormai è giunto il momento di lasciare mia moglie, sono combattuto perchè sò che mio figlio
> non capirà, per lui io sarò sempre quello che lo ha abbandonato, come può un bimbo di 12 anni capire che l'amore
> ...


Ciao JB,

mi dispiace davvero...capisco che sia una situazione davvero complicata...
per me dovresti lasciarle gestire la cosa da sola al momento....forse se non si intromettono troppe persone riuscirà a far ragionare il marito...poi magari si vedrà.... 
fate un passo alla volta tu con la tua famiglia e lei con la sua cercando di rendere a tutti la cosa meno dolorosa possibile....

un abbraccio
Simy


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ci sono novità, nessuna buona, la mia "non storia" con l'altra continua, o meglio non essendoci mai stato nulla
> di reale se non parole rubate nelle pause di lavoro non saprei come definirla questa storia.
> Sono convinto che ormai è giunto il momento di lasciare mia moglie, sono combattuto perchè sò che mio figlio
> non capirà, per lui io sarò sempre quello che lo ha abbandonato, come può un bimbo di 12 anni capire che l'amore
> ...


Scusami, ma sul grassetto: non condivido. Parli di uomo di merda di un uomo a cui il matrimonio si sta fottendo.
Alla fine* tu vuoi altro e lo ottieni* mentre lui lo sta perdendo. 
E lo accusi come *uomo di merda*?

Non conosco la storia.
Tu avevi una famiglia? ok
Lui aveva una famiglia? ok
Un giorno hai deciso di amare la donna di un altro? ok
Lei condivide? ok
In pratica decidete voi due la vita delle persone che hanno sposato voi due.
Quello è vigliacco, sì, ma qui ci vedo un egoismo senza confini. Sembra che il problema sia sempre e solo di chi decide solo ai cazzi suoi.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, ma sul grassetto: non condivido. Parli di uomo di merda di un uomo a cui il matrimonio si sta fottendo.
> Alla fine* tu vuoi altro e lo ottieni* mentre lui lo sta perdendo.
> E lo accusi come *uomo di merda*?


Andy non è con le minacce che non si perdono le cose.....se è vero che sta minacciando la moglie e il figlio non si sta di certo comportando bene soprattutto perchè i figli devono restare fuori il più possibile da certe situazioni.


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy non è con le minacce che non si perdono le cose.....se è vero che sta minacciando la moglie e il figlio non si sta di certo comportando bene soprattutto perchè i figli devono restare fuori il più possibile da certe situazioni.


Ok, ma lui non ha diritto anche a volere come si deve comportare il marito di un'altra e a *giudicarlo*. Perchè allora non fa il filo pure alla sorella, visto che si trova?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, ma sul grassetto: non condivido. Parli di uomo di merda di un uomo a cui il matrimonio si sta fottendo.
> Alla fine* tu vuoi altro e lo ottieni* mentre lui lo sta perdendo.
> E lo accusi come *uomo di merda*?


Ma c'è un aspetto caro Andy...
Lui non "conosce" quest'uomo di merda, ma lo "vive" attraverso gli occhi di lei...
Perchè io mi chiedo, siamo sempre tutti disposti a "credere" della parte negativa di una persona quando ci viene riferita?
A naso questo utente qui si sta mettendo in un casino colossale...
Proprio ieri sera ho fatto una lunga chiaccherata con una mia amica, sul tema dei nuovi rapporti.
E alla fine si conveniva sul fatto che ciascuno di noi è quel che è...e porta dentro ciascun rapporto la parte negativa di sè.
Come dire: pare che ognuno di noi abbia un sistema di comportamenti e codici che codificano cosa è per lui o per lei essere un compagno di.
Alla fine della fiera se uno pensa che stare assieme ad una persona sia assumersi il dovere di "educarla"...lo farà con chiunque si mette assieme, senza MAI capire quanto questo atteggiamento può spaccare i maroni a chi lo subisce, e indurlo ad allontanarsi da lei.

In altre parole mio caro JB...io ti dico...
Non meravigliarti se sto marito è possessivo e geloso, ma chiediti come mai si comporta così.
Un domani tu novello compagno di questa donna, potresti ritrovanti a fare altrettanto


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è un aspetto caro Andy...
> Lui non "conosce" quest'uomo di merda, ma lo "vive" attraverso gli occhi di lei...
> Perchè io mi chiedo, siamo sempre tutti disposti a "credere" della parte negativa di una persona quando ci viene riferita?
> A naso questo utente qui si sta mettendo in un casino colossale...
> ...


Infatti, vedi grassetto.
Lui giudica, e smerda una persona che non conosce. Che sta perdendo la moglie contro uno sconosciuto.
E' questo che non condivido. Che siamo sempre buoni a giudicare fin quando ci va bene.

Lui invece deve mettere anche in conto e accettare che se quello è un delinquente, lo potrebbe anche aspettare sotto casa. E fargli la festa. Carabinieri o non carabinieri.


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, ma lui non ha diritto anche a volere come si deve comportare il marito di un'altra e a *giudicarlo*. Perchè allora non fa il filo pure alla sorella, visto che si trova?


Non hai letto la storia, non credo che tu possa realmente pensare che lui ha il diritto di minacciarla fisicamente, quando due anni fà lei ha cercato di lasciarlo io non ero nella sua vita, e per la verità non ci sono nemmeno ora, capisco la rabbia, ho provato sulla mia pelle ma non poui trattenere qualcuno che se ne vuole andare con la forza, stiamo scherzando, rileggi meglio.

JB


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, vedi grassetto.
> Lui giudica, e smerda una persona che non conosce. Che sta perdendo la moglie contro uno sconosciuto.
> E' questo che non condivido. Che siamo sempre buoni a giudicare fin quando ci va bene.
> 
> Lui invece deve mettere anche in conto e accettare che se quello è un delinquente, lo potrebbe anche aspettare sotto casa. E fargli la festa. Carabinieri o non carabinieri.


Certo! E magari scoprire a furia di botte che non è affatto vero che lei lo sta lasciando eh?
Mai sentiti i casi in cui un uomo fa il galletto e dice...ah sono separato...e una ci sta...poi sta qua si trova una moglie incazzata che la tedia...perchè non sa che il maritino sposatissimo fa il bello in giro millantando di essere separato...no?
Sono dei classici...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Non hai letto la storia, non credo che tu possa realmente pensare che lui ha il diritto di minacciarla fisicamente, quando due anni fà lei ha cercato di lasciarlo io non ero nella sua vita, e per la verità non ci sono nemmeno ora, capisco la rabbia, ho provato sulla mia pelle ma non poui trattenere qualcuno che se ne vuole andare con la forza, stiamo scherzando, rileggi meglio.
> 
> JB


Ma tu sei l'ultimo che può fare il cavaliere salvafiga di sta qua.
Te ne rendi conto?
Finiresti per passare per capro espiatorio o per cojon sfasciafamiglie...
No eh?


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è un aspetto caro Andy...
> Lui non "conosce" quest'uomo di merda, ma lo "vive" attraverso gli occhi di lei...
> Perchè io mi chiedo, siamo sempre tutti disposti a "credere" della parte negativa di una persona quando ci viene riferita?
> A naso questo utente qui si sta mettendo in un casino colossale...
> ...


Caro Conte, che io mi stia mettendo nei guai è poco ma sicuro, ribadisco secondo me non avete letto bene oppure io ho esposto male il concetto, lui la ha minacciata con un arma, questa non è gelosia o educazione, questo è un pazzo.

Poi se lei mi ha raccontato solo balle, beh allora vuole proprio dire che non capisco un cazzo.

JB


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Non hai letto la storia, non credo che tu possa realmente pensare che lui ha il diritto di minacciarla fisicamente, *quando due anni fà lei ha cercato di lasciarlo io non ero nella sua vita*, e per la verità non ci sono nemmeno ora, capisco la rabbia, ho provato sulla mia pelle ma non poui trattenere qualcuno che se ne vuole andare con la forza, stiamo scherzando, rileggi meglio.
> 
> JB


Infatti, guarda ho letto solo il post di questa pagina e qualcosa forse mi sfugge.
Ma... ti chiedo: quanto conosci davvero questa donna? Ha cercato di lasciare il marito, per quale motivo?
Non so la storia. Per violenze in famiglia? Ma poi le i risponde  non legalmente, ma con un altro uomo? 

Il fatto che non puoi trattenere qualcuno con la forza è verissimo. Ma se quello è violento, ripeto, che ci puoi fare? E perchè è violento?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, ma lui non ha diritto anche a volere come si deve comportare il marito di un'altra e a *giudicarlo*. Perchè allora non fa il filo pure alla sorella, visto che si trova?


Andy ma che discorso è! scusa ma va bene che non si possa condividere il tradimento...ma se due persone si trovano e si innamorano anche se sono sposate dovrebbero continuiare a fingere coi loro rispettivi compagni e tradirli per il resto della vita?

forse è meglio essere chiari con la persona che abbiamo deciso di sposare e permettere anche a questa persona di rifarsi una vita no?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, guarda ho letto solo il post di questa pagina e qualcosa forse mi sfugge.
> Ma... ti chiedo: quanto conosci davvero questa donna? Ha cercato di lasciare il marito, per quale motivo?
> Non so la storia. Per violenze in famiglia? Ma poi le i risponde  non legalmente, ma con un altro uomo?
> 
> Il fatto che non puoi trattenere qualcuno con la forza è verissimo. Ma se quello è violento, ripeto, che ci puoi fare? E perchè è violento?


Andy qualunque sia il motivo la violenza non è mai giustificabile!


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, guarda ho letto solo il post di questa pagina e qualcosa forse mi sfugge.
> Ma... ti chiedo: quanto conosci davvero questa donna? Ha cercato di lasciare il marito, per quale motivo?
> Non so la storia. Per violenze in famiglia? Ma poi le i risponde  non legalmente, ma con un altro uomo?
> 
> Il fatto che non puoi trattenere qualcuno con la forza è verissimo. Ma se quello è violento, ripeto, che ci puoi fare? E perchè è violento?


Mi sfugge il concetto, che importanza ha il motivo? Se me ne voglio andare e chiedo la separazione nessuno può impedirlo? O no ?
Tra di noi aloo stato delle cose non c'è ancora stato nulla, nulla, non un bacio, nessun incontro fuori dal lavoro niente sesso, quindi nessun altro uomo, giusto ??

Si blatera sempre che bisogna essere responsabili, che dobbiamo evitare di infliggere agli altri le nostre stesse pene, quindi ? Se prima di iniziare una nuova relazione cerco di troncare quella precedente anche fosse un matrimonio, non faccio la cosa giusta? Non capisco.

JB


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy ma che discorso è! scusa ma va bene che non si possa condividere il tradimento...ma se due persone si trovano e si innamorano anche se sono sposate dovrebbero continuiare a fingere coi loro rispettivi compagni e tradirli per il resto della vita?
> 
> *forse è meglio essere chiari con la persona che abbiamo deciso di sposare e permettere anche a questa persona di rifarsi una vita no?*


Scusami: permettere a questa persona di rifarsi una vita? Ma che se sposano a fa?
Mi sposo, domani mi innamoro di un'altra, e lo dico a mia moglie, perchè permetto a lei di rifarsi una vita... perchè comunque, io l'ho già costruita segretamente, ma a lei per ora la lascio nella cacca... Egoismo, egoismo, egoismo...

Poi, perchè dici che discorsi sono? Tu hai capito il gioco di questa donna? O dai per scontato un amore, che magari vede uno dei due un pazzoide scatenato?
Anche lui ha detto che i problemi con il marito c'erano già prima di conoscerlo. 
Ora: o è lei che si comporta male, o il marito è un violento di natura... ma lei lo ha sposato comunque?

Secondo me ci sono buchi...


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il concetto, che importanza ha il motivo? Se me ne voglio andare e chiedo la separazione nessuno può impedirlo? O no ?
> Tra di noi aloo stato delle cose non c'è ancora stato nulla, nulla, non un bacio, nessun incontro fuori dal lavoro niente sesso, quindi nessun altro uomo, giusto ??
> 
> Si blatera sempre che bisogna essere responsabili, che dobbiamo evitare di infliggere agli altri le nostre stesse pene, quindi ? Se prima di iniziare una nuova relazione cerco di troncare quella precedente anche fosse un matrimonio, non faccio la cosa giusta? Non capisco.
> ...


Io mi chiedo: tu conosci davvero bene la vita di questa donna (e quindi il comportamento del marito) per poter fare un bilancio di tutto, e prendere la tua decisione di lasciare la tua famiglia?
Cioè, sei disposto a rischiare tutto, anche una beffa, e la possibilità di una vendetta di un altro uomo?
Simy ha detto: *la violenza non è mai giustificabile*. Siamo d'accordo. Ma si ricade sempre nelle parole: tu diresti al marito di lei di non essere violento, perchè la violenza non è giustificabile? Mentre gli porti via la donna? (perchè ai suoi occhi, *così è*, volente o nolente)


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami: permettere a questa persona di fifarsi una vita? Ma che se sposano a fa?
> Mi sopso, domani mi innamoro di un'altra, e lo dico a mia moglie, perchè permetto a lei di rifarsi una vita... perchè comunque, io l'ho già costruita segretamente, ma a lei per ora la lascio nella cacca... Egoismo, egoismo, egoismo...
> 
> Poi, perchè dici che discorsi sono? Tu hai capito il gioco di questa donna? O dai per scontato un amore, che magari vede uno dei due un pazzoide scatenato?
> ...


Andy io non sto prorpio pensando al gioco di questa donna....dico solo che JB se ha capito che non ama più la moglie fa bene a separarsi evitando cosi di prenderla in giro per il resto dei suoi giorni! non credo che per JB questa sia una decisione semplice no? 

non puoi dire che ci si sposa a fare! non si può mai sapere cosa ci riserva la vita! Andy io pure pensavo di avre trovato l'uomo della mia vita...quello con cui avere dei figli ed invecchiare insieme! non è stato cosi! si è innamorato di un'altra ora vivono insieme e sono sereni....cosa avrei dovuto fare? Odiarlo? vietargli di essere felice?? la vita purtroppo è fatta di percorsi...a volte anche dolorosi...ma credimi apprezzo di più chi come JB ammette che inutile continuare rispetto a chi tradisce e basta....


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo: tu conosci davvero bene la vita di questa donna (e quindi il comportamento del marito) per poter *fare un bilancio di tutto, e prendere la tua decisione di lasciare la tua famiglia?*Cioè, sei disposto a rischiare tutto, anche una beffa, e la possibilità di una vendetta di un altro uomo?
> Simy ha detto: *la violenza non è mai giustificabile*. Siamo d'accordo. Ma si ricade sempre nelle parole: tu diresti al marito di lei di non essere violento, perchè la violenza non è giustificabile? Mentre gli porti via la donna? (perchè ai suoi occhi, *così è*, volente o nolente)


Andy  JB non sta lasciando sua moglie per questa donna! JB ha capito che deve lasciarla comunque perchè non la ama più! è questo il concetto che ti sfugge!


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami: permettere a questa persona di rifarsi una vita? Ma che se sposano a fa?
> Mi sposo, domani mi innamoro di un'altra, e lo dico a mia moglie, perchè permetto a lei di rifarsi una vita... perchè comunque, io l'ho già costruita segretamente, ma a lei per ora la lascio nella cacca... Egoismo, egoismo, egoismo...
> 
> Poi, perchè dici che discorsi sono? Tu hai capito il gioco di questa donna? O dai per scontato un amore, che magari vede uno dei due un pazzoide scatenato?
> ...


Bah, veramente, bah,  quindi per te il matrimonio è indissolubile, non puoi tradire (e qui ci siamo) e se anche ti rendi conto che lo stesso è ormai fallito non puoi lasciare.

Potrei anche essere un pazzoide, sicuramente non farei male a nessuno, se lei mi chiedesse di lasciarla in pace mi ritirerei in buon ordine a soffrire nel mio angolo, io sono stato tradito , ho cercato di ricostruire, per anni (vedi titolo) se non riesco che dovrei fare ? Dimmelo tu? Egoismo? Bah..

Finisci il pensiero in rosso che mi interessa.

JB


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy io non sto prorpio pensando al gioco di questa donna....dico solo che JB se ha capito che non ama più la moglie fa bene a separarsi evitando cosi di prenderla in giro per il resto dei suoi giorni! non credo che per JB questa sia una decisione semplice no?
> 
> non puoi dire che ci si sposa a fare! non si può mai sapere cosa ci riserva la vita! Andy io pure pensavo di avre trovato l'uomo della mia vita...quello con cui avere dei figli ed invecchiare insieme! non è stato cosi! si è innamorato di un'altra ora vivono insieme e sono sereni....cosa avrei dovuto fare? Odiarlo? vietargli di essere felice?? la vita purtroppo è fatta di percorsi...a volte anche dolorosi...*ma credimi apprezzo di più chi come JB ammette che inutile continuare rispetto a chi tradisce e basta...*.


Sì condivido. Dico solo la sua decisione è integrata dalla situazione coniugale di un'altra famiglia, in cui c'è un marito che la cosa la potrebbe prendere malissimo.
Ed è da mettere in conto.
Perchè se la verità in quell'altra famiglia è che lei sta facendo solo un gioco "sporco" (ho tradito mio marito con un altro, sapendo che lui reagirebbe in modo violento), non sarebbe giusto crocificcere la rabbia di quell'uomo. Che magari soffre anche le pene dell'inferno.


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Bah, veramente, bah,  quindi per te il matrimonio è indissolubile, non puoi tradire (e qui ci siamo) e se anche ti rendi conto che lo stesso è ormai fallito non puoi lasciare.
> 
> Potrei anche essere un pazzoide, sicuramente non farei male a nessuno, se lei mi chiedesse di lasciarla in pace mi ritirerei in buon ordine a soffrire nel mio angolo,* io sono stato tradito , ho cercato di ricostruire*, per anni (vedi titolo) se non riesco che dovrei fare ? Dimmelo tu? Egoismo? Bah..
> 
> ...


Infatti... non sapevo bene della tua storia.
Non parlo della tua decisione. Anzi, se sei stato tradito, hai tutte le ragioni di questo mondo per decidere di andartene.

Parlavo del giudizio verso questo altro uomo. Perchè non lo conosci. Tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Caro Conte, che io mi stia mettendo nei guai è poco ma sicuro, ribadisco secondo me non avete letto bene oppure io ho esposto male il concetto, lui la ha minacciata con un arma, questa non è gelosia o educazione, questo è un pazzo.
> 
> Poi se lei mi ha raccontato solo balle, beh allora vuole proprio dire che non capisco un cazzo.
> 
> JB


Sai io ho imparato a ridimensionare molto i racconti delle donne eh?
Come contrappeso ho sempre quelle voci che dicono...ma dai conte povero ingenuoto, ma non vedi che ti racconta un muchio di balle?

Sii un po san tommaso dai...


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì condivido. Dico solo la sua decisione è integrata dalla situazione coniugale di un'altra famiglia, in cui c'è un marito che la cosa la potrebbe prendere malissimo.
> Ed è da mettere in conto.
> Perchè se la verità in quell'altra famiglia è che lei sta facendo solo un gioco "sporco" (ho tradito mio marito con un altro, sapendo che lui reagirebbe in modo violento), non sarebbe giusto crocificcere la rabbia di quell'uomo. Che magari soffre anche le pene dell'inferno.


si ma per l'altra famiglia vale lo stesso discorso! se lei si è innamorata di un altro vale lo stesso discorso fatto per JB!! non è che la cosa cambia! 
e se il marito di lei reagisce in modo violento ripeto NON E' GIUSTIFICABILE! 
ma tu pensi che JB o la moglie di quest'uomo non soffrano nel mettere fine ad un matrimonio? pensi che la loro sia una decisione facile? e i loro compagni in tutto questo è possibile che non si rendano conto che il "giocattolo si è rotto?"


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il concetto, che importanza ha il motivo? Se me ne voglio andare e chiedo la separazione nessuno può impedirlo? O no ?
> Tra di noi aloo stato delle cose non c'è ancora stato nulla, nulla, non un bacio, nessun incontro fuori dal lavoro niente sesso, quindi nessun altro uomo, giusto ??
> 
> Si blatera sempre che bisogna essere responsabili, che dobbiamo evitare di infliggere agli altri le nostre stesse pene, quindi ? Se prima di iniziare una nuova relazione cerco di troncare quella precedente anche fosse un matrimonio, non faccio la cosa giusta? Non capisco.
> ...


Allora tu pena a troncare la tua con tua moglie...lei penserà lei a quella con suo marito...
In poche parole non ti intromettere...non paga!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu pena a troncare la tua con tua moglie...lei penserà lei a quella con suo marito...
> *In poche parole non ti intromettere...non paga*!


sono d'accordo!


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma per l'altra famiglia vale lo stesso discorso! se lei si è innamorata di un altro vale lo stesso discorso fatto per JB!! non è che la cosa cambia!
> e se il marito di lei reagisce in modo violento ripeto *NON E' GIUSTIFICABILE! *
> ma tu pensi che JB o la moglie di quest'uomo non soffrano nel mettere fine ad un matrimonio? pensi che la loro sia una decisione facile? e i loro compagni in tutto questo è possibile che non si rendano conto che il "giocattolo si è rotto?"


Non è giustificabile, ma se lui poi si vendica, che vuoi da me? E' da mettere in conto.

Poi, ripeto, lui conosce la storia dell' altra donna? E' tutto vero? O è solo una che tradisce il marito?


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti... non sapevo bene della tua storia.
> Non parlo della tua decisione. Anzi, se sei stato tradito, hai tutte le ragioni di questo mondo per decidere di andartene.
> 
> Parlavo del giudizio verso questo altro uomo. Perchè non lo conosci. Tutto lì.


Mi dispiace Andy, rispetto la tua opinione, per me un uomo che minaccia la sua famiglia che abbia anche ragione al 100% è e resta un vigliacco e un pezzo di merda, e spero che soffra a lungo.

Possiamo parlare per ore sul fatto che io faccia bene o no a immischiarmi, se ho considerato bene tutte le variabili, anzi sono terrorizzato che un uomo così possa prendersela anche con la mia famiglia, ma non posso in alcun modo giustificarlo, mica è l'unico che è stato lasciato, la vita continua.

JB


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Andy, rispetto la tua opinione, per me un uomo che minaccia la sua famiglia che abbia anche ragione al 100% è e resta un vigliacco e un pezzo di merda, e spero che soffra a lungo.
> 
> Possiamo parlare per ore sul fatto che io faccia bene o no a immischiarmi, se ho considerato bene tutte le variabili, anzi sono terrorizzato che un uomo così possa prendersela anche con la mia famiglia, ma non posso in alcun modo giustificarlo, mica è l'unico che è stato lasciato, la vita continua.
> 
> JB


Viviamo in uno stato di diritto e tu sei james bond e non charles Bronson...


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu pena a troncare la tua con tua moglie...lei penserà lei a quella con suo marito...
> In poche parole non ti intromettere...non paga!


Probabilmente questo è un saggio consiglio, vedremo se saprò essere abbastanza saggio.

JB


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Viviamo in uno stato di diritto e tu sei james bond e non charles Bronson...


Quindi ?? Per restare in tema. La giustizia privata non mi si addice, non sono Charles Bronson nè voglio esserlo, quindi ?? 

Che cosa si può fare per rendere inoffensivo un animale ?
Lo stato di diritto come tutela una donna che ha ricevuto minacce dal marito ?
Denuncia ? Ok e dopo? C'è qualcuno che se ne intende ? 

JB

PS: buona la battuta, mi ha fatto quasi ridere.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Quindi ?? Per restare in tema. La giustizia privata non mi si addice, non sono Charles Bronson nè voglio esserlo, quindi ??
> 
> Che cosa si può fare per rendere inoffensivo un animale ?
> Lo stato di diritto come tutela una donna che ha ricevuto minacce dal marito ?
> ...


Lei lo denuncia ai carabinieri.
Poi ci pensano loro.


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io ho imparato a ridimensionare molto i racconti delle donne eh?
> Come contrappeso ho sempre quelle voci che dicono...ma dai conte povero ingenuoto, ma non vedi che ti racconta un muchio di balle?
> 
> Sii un po san tommaso dai...


Veramente non capisco quale vantaggio possa trarne, a raccontarmi balle, però tutto è possibile, io però le credo.

JB


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Veramente non capisco quale vantaggio possa trarne, a raccontarmi balle, però tutto è possibile, io però le credo.
> 
> JB


Farsi compatire.
Attirare la sua attenzione su di lei.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farsi compatire.
> Attirare la sua attenzione su di lei.


Potrebbe essere un'interpretazione...oppure potrebbe essere una "scusa" per prendere tempo nel lasciare il marito .....magari lo fa passare per un orco quando in realtà il povero ingaro nemmeno sa quello che trama la moglie...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

perché non andate a parlare con un avvocato e vi fate consigliare?


tu da solo non puoi fare niente, anzi, rischi di peggiorare la situazione


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché non andate a parlare con un avvocato e vi fate consigliare?
> 
> 
> tu da solo non puoi fare niente, anzi, rischi di peggiorare la situazione


Ma è quello che gli stiamo dicendo...no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è quello che gli stiamo dicendo...no?


embé non ho letto tutte le risposte, scusa!

c'ho da fare io!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> embé non ho letto tutte le risposte, scusa!
> 
> c'ho da fare io!


Che bel post...ti quoto...
Come sei profonda!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che bel post...ti quoto...
> Come sei profonda!


dammi anche lo smeraldo! maleducato!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dammi anche lo smeraldo! maleducato!


Ma te l'ho già dato eh?


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un'interpretazione...oppure potrebbe essere una "scusa" per prendere tempo nel lasciare il marito .....magari lo fa passare per un orco quando in realtà il povero ingaro nemmeno sa quello che trama la moglie...


Non ho mai considerato questa ipotesi, è plausibile, in effetti io sono uno specialista nel negare l'evidenza, anche quando mia moglie usciva per i balli con perizoma, minigonna, canottierine francobollo (si sà a ballare sudi) non ho mai ipotizzato quello che per altri poteva essere evidente, cioè si faceva bella per un altro.

Se avessimo una storia, dico una vera con incontri segreti, sesso ecc. la tua teoria potrebbe essere anche più credibile, ma così ......... in principio credevo anche io che tutto sommato il marito fosse una persona normale, oggi, dopo quello che mi ha raccontato........... vedrò di andare più a fondo, sempre che mi lasci entrare, quando parla di quello che è successo leggo il terrore nei suoi occhi, farla parlare di quella violenza la lascia in uno stato di depressione sconcertante, se finge è veramente brava.

JB


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Non ho mai considerato questa ipotesi, è plausibile, in effetti io sono uno specialista nel negare l'evidenza, anche quando mia moglie usciva per i balli con perizoma, minigonna, canottierine francobollo (si sà a ballare sudi) non ho mai ipotizzato quello che per altri poteva essere evidente, cioè si faceva bella per un altro.
> 
> Se avessimo una storia, dico una vera con incontri segreti, sesso ecc. la tua teoria potrebbe essere anche più credibile, ma così ......... in principio credevo anche io che tutto sommato il marito fosse una persona normale, oggi, dopo quello che mi ha raccontato........... vedrò di andare più a fondo, sempre che mi lasci entrare, quando parla di quello che è successo leggo il terrore nei suoi occhi, farla parlare di quella violenza la lascia in uno stato di depressione sconcertante, se finge è veramente brava.
> 
> JB


Ma guarda io non so se finge...certo arrivare a raccontare di essere stata minacciata con un arma è una cosa grossa, quindi probabilmente è la verità.

io credo però che per il momento tu debba restarne fuori da questa cosa...cercando soprattutto di non mettere a rischio anche la tua famiglia! in fin dei conti se quest'uomo è davvero "pericoloso" potrebbe minacciare anche tua moglie e tuo figlio.

in ogni caso lei dovrebbe fare una denuncia ai carabinieri (in realtà avrebbe già dovuto farla) e sentire un buon avvocato per farsi consigliare....


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma guarda io non so se finge...certo arrivare a raccontare di essere stata minacciata con un arma è una cosa grossa, quindi probabilmente è la verità.
> 
> io credo però che per il momento tu debba restarne fuori da questa cosa...cercando soprattutto di non mettere a rischio anche la tua famiglia! in fin dei conti se quest'uomo è davvero "pericoloso" potrebbe minacciare anche tua moglie e tuo figlio.
> 
> in ogni caso lei dovrebbe fare una denuncia ai carabinieri (in realtà avrebbe già dovuto farla) e sentire un buon avvocato per farsi consigliare....


Credo che per il momento seguirò il vostro consiglio anche perchè lei ha detto che vuole risolvere da sola, credo che non sia andata a denunciarlo anche per via del figlio, cazzo come si fà dico io, va bene la gelosia però.............

Le passerò il consiglio dell'avvocato, forse se venisse convocato in uno studio e minacciato a dovere comincerebbe a ragionare e tutto resterebbe anonimo, tra di loro, nessun estraneo, in effetti una terza parte quale io sono in questo momento potrebbe far precipitare la situazione, comunque io mi stupisco dei familiari, i genitori di lei e di lui, come si fà a minimizzare certe cose ?? Dovrebbero essere loro a consigliarla e a proteggerla. 

Che cazzo di vita

JB


----------



## Irene (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Quindi ?? Per restare in tema. La giustizia privata non mi si addice, non sono Charles Bronson nè voglio esserlo, quindi ??
> 
> Che cosa si può fare per rendere inoffensivo un animale ?
> Lo stato di diritto come tutela una donna che ha ricevuto minacce dal marito ?
> ...


ciao JB,
è un argomento molto delicato questo, e ha risvolti che sono molto sottili.
Io ti consiglio cautela nel muoverti, potresti diventare la causa di una maggiore conflittualità fra loro.
Io so cosa sta provando, ma qui non posso esprimermi liberamente, se vuoi contattami tu.
ciao

Irene


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Credo che per il momento seguirò il vostro consiglio anche perchè lei ha detto che vuole risolvere da sola, credo che non sia andata a denunciarlo anche per via del figlio, cazzo come si fà dico io, va bene la gelosia però.............
> 
> Le passerò il consiglio dell'avvocato, forse se venisse convocato in uno studio e minacciato a dovere comincerebbe a ragionare e tutto resterebbe anonimo, tra di loro, nessun estraneo, in effetti una terza parte quale io sono in questo momento potrebbe far precipitare la situazione, comunque io mi stupisco dei familiari, i genitori di lei e di lui, come si fà a minimizzare certe cose ?? Dovrebbero essere loro a consigliarla e a proteggerla.
> 
> ...


non è facile..ma in storie del genere bisogna andarci molto cauti! con tutte quelle che si sentono.....


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

Giuro che sto facendo il possibile per non sbottare!!!



> Ci sono novità, nessuna buona, la mia "non storia" con l'altra continua, o meglio non essendoci mai stato nulla
> di reale se non parole rubate nelle pause di lavoro non saprei come definirla questa storia.
> Sono convinto che ormai è giunto il momento di lasciare mia moglie, sono combattuto perchè sò che mio figlio
> non capirà, per lui io sarò sempre quello che lo ha abbandonato, come può un bimbo di 12 anni capire che l'amore
> ...


 Allora tu non devi dire nulla di tutto questo a tuo figlio! Dei tuopi sentimenti per un'altra donna non ne devi parlare..non puoi caricare un ragazzino di 12 anni di tutte queste cose!
Allora siccome tua moglie non è così senza colpe nella fine del vostro matrimonio, e anche se non lo fosse...di comune accordo si dice che entrambi i genitori non si amano più, e che...bla...bla....lo amerete sempre...bla...bla...e che sarete sempre i suoi genitori. 




> La vera novità è che ho scoperto che l'altra, la mia collega, un paio di anni fà ha cercato di lasciare suo marito e
> lui la ha minacciata, ha minacciato lei e il loro bambino, sono sconvolto.
> Che uomo vigliacco, come può un padre minacciare il figlio? L'umanità mi riserva sempre nuove sorprese e nessuna
> positiva, lei è terrorizzata all'idea di lasciarlo e mi spiego anche perchè sia cosi recalcitante all'idea di vedersi fuori
> ...


Con un'arma?? Dico e le credi?? Cioè a questa le minacciano il figlio con'arma...e lei ci rimane ancora insieme?
Con un atto del genere....se chiamava i carabinieri appena possibile, a questo gli vietavano di vedere il figlio per almeno 30anni!!!
Sono atti troppo gravi....

E a te chi te l'ha raccontato?



> Cerco consigli tecnici da voi, come posso rendere inoffensivo quel mastino, quel cane, quel vigliacco ?


Tu proprio nulla. Sei un estraneo che non ha alcun diritto di far nulla.



> Potremmo andare dai Carabinieri a raccontare la storia? Ma poi che protezione potrebbero darle?


 La signora non è un pentito di mafia, ne il testimone di un omicidio. I carabinieri non possono fare proprio nulla...anche se avesse (LEI non tu) le prove schiaccianti della minaccia (la cui natura mi lascia davvero perplessa...).



> Dovrei allontanarla, portarla lontano leie suo figlio, lontano da qull'essere immondo?


 Tu non puoi fare proprio nulla e riguardo a questa idea nemmeno lei si può permettere di portare via il figlio dal padre...nemmeno se fosse davvero questo essere immondo di cui parli.



> E il figlio ? In fondo è suo padre e lui non sà nulla, non sà e non deve
> sapere che suo padre è un vigliacco. Mi odierà? In fondo mi vedrà come quello che ha distrutto la sua famiglia.


 Inizio a pensare due cose: o la storia è palesemente falsa...o sei davvero un tipo che si sta costruendo dei castelli in capoccia enormiiiiii!!!!



> datemi consigli su come affrontare il marito di lei, non sono un pavido, però penso che certe scenate siano da risparmiare e per lo più inutili, purtroppo leggo sempre più spesso di storie così che finiscono male, e allora che dovrei fare? Voltarle le spalle? Laciarla al suo destino? C'è una ingiustizia enorme in tutto questo e non posso fare finta di nulla anche perchè io la amo, la amo veramente.


 Tu non devi affrontare proprio nessuno, te lo ribadisco, come hanno fatto gli altri, nemmeno se diventassi il compagno ufficiale di lei...avrei un minimo di diritto nell'affrontare col marito certi argomenti che riguardano loro come famiglia/matrimonio.



> Le ho già proposto il mio aiuto e fino ad ora ha sempre rifiutato, lei dice che deve risolvere la faccenda da sola, le ho chiesto se ne aveva parlato con i suoi familiari, con i genitori di lui e mi ha risposto che loro hanno minimizzato, un momento di rabbia, nulla di chè, vedrai che si sistema tutto, lei ha bisogno di aiuto è in trappola e ha bisogno di me.


 Ecco, siccome ha rifiutato...segui il suo pensiero e lascia fare a lei.



jamesbond ha detto:


> COSA POSSO FARE ??
> JB


 Pensa a risolvere le cose in famiglia tua...hai un figlio di 12 anni a cui pensare. Concentrati su di lui, che hai figli degli altri ci pensano i propri genitori.


----------



## Irene (31 Ottobre 2011)

quoto Eliade in tutto per tutto, non è che separarsi sia come buttare un paio di vecchi calzini..
e vorrei precisare che prima ho risposto a JB partendo dal presupposto che la confidenza ricevuta e chi riporta la confidenza non siano fasulla/o.. perchè con certi argomenti non si può scherzare.

Irene


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> quoto Eliade in tutto per tutto, non è che separarsi sia come buttare un paio di vecchi calzini..
> e vorrei precisare che prima ho risposto a JB partendo dal presupposto che la confidenza ricevuta e chi riporta la confidenza non siano fasulla/o.. perchè con certi argomenti non si può scherzare.
> 
> Irene


bè la confidenza l'ha fatta lei...quindi se non è vero... la cosa è ancora più grave!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dammi anche lo smeraldo! maleducato!


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè la confidenza l'ha fatta lei...quindi se non è vero... la cosa è ancora più grave!


 Senti io non lo posso sapere se lei mente o dice la verità.

Ma se minacciassero MIO figlio con un arma, chiunque questi sia...non chiamo i carabinieri appena mi è possibile???? 
Ma io faccio scoppiare un casino e ti faccio sotterrare dalla vergogna (e non solo)...altro che archiviare la cosa come un momento di rabbia!   
Un momento di rabbia è un ceffone....non la minaccia con un'arma.

E poi scusa...ora che cambierebbe? Che ora che c'è James Bond...lui non la minaccerebbe di nuovo? 
Anzi, la presenza di un altro uomo peggiorerebbe ancora di più le cose!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senti io non lo posso sapere se lei mente o dice la verità.
> 
> Ma se a me minaccerebbero il figlio con un arma, chiunque questi sia...non chiamo i carabinieri appena mi è possibile????
> Ma io faccio scoppiare un casino e ti faccio sotterrare dalla vergogna (e non solo)...altro che archiviare la cosa come un momento di rabbia!
> ...


ma guarda Eli che io sono d'accordo con te! infatti sopra gli avevo anche scritto altre interpretazioni della "storia" 

però vedi Eli io avrei reagito come te...pigliavo mio figlio e andavo dai carabinieri! ti denuciavo e facevo scoppiare un casino! ma ci sono donne "succubi" di alcune situazioni...e noi questo non possiamo saperlo!
quante storie si sentono di donne che vengono picchiate dai mariti ma che subiscono per anni? e di padri che abusano dei figli sotto gli occhi delle madri che restano in silenzio? 
ci sono purtroppo tante situazioni e tante variabili da valutare!

JB in un post ha scritto che quando lei ne parla si legge il terrore nei suoi occhi.....

io credo che JB non debba immischiarsi concordando con te sul fatto che la presenza di un altro uomo peggiorerebbe la situazione


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda Eli che io sono d'accordo con te! infatti sopra gli avevo anche scritto altre interpretazioni della "storia"
> 
> però vedi Eli io avrei reagito come te...pigliavo mio figlio e andavo dai carabinieri! ti denuciavo e facevo scoppiare un casino! ma ci sono donne "succubi" di alcune situazioni...e noi questo non possiamo saperlo!
> *quante storie si sentono di donne che vengono picchiate dai mariti ma che subiscono per anni? e di padri che abusano dei figli sotto gli occhi delle madri che restano in silenzio? *
> ...


 Interpretazione che io quoto alla grande!!!! 

*Verissimo...però è anche vero che è alquanto inusuale che una moglie così succube inizi a flirtare con un altro uomo (...) e decida anche, per un uomo col quale non è successo assolutamente nulla, decida di affrontare questo marito di cui è terrorizzata.*


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Interpretazione che io quoto alla grande!!!!
> 
> *Verissimo...però è anche vero che è alquanto inusuale che una moglie così succube inizi a flirtare con un altro uomo (...) e decida anche, per un uomo col quale non è successo assolutamente nulla, decida di affrontare questo marito di cui è terrorizzata.*


Vero! è alquanto inusuale....ma magari l'aver conosciuto una persona che le "vuole bene" la sta spronando a "ribellarsi"....tieni presente che se non è successo nullla forse è proprio perchè ha paura che il marito possa scoprirla!


----------



## Eliade (31 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Vero! è alquanto inusuale....ma magari l'aver conosciuto una persona che le "vuole bene" la sta spronando a "ribellarsi"....tieni presente che se non è successo nullla forse è proprio perchè ha paura che il marito possa scoprirla!


 Guarda simy, io sono stata succube di una persona alivello emotivo...però non eravamo una coppia. 
Non so se sia sempre così almeno per me lo è stato: quando sei succube e terrorizzata da quella persona, te ne vedi dal fare un qualunque cosa che possa farla arrabbiare! Hai troppa paura di delle reazioni di quella persona, che sei troppo concentrata sul comportarti "bene" per accorgerti del collega che ti vuole bene...e se anche te ne accorgi, non te ne fregherebbe perché appunto sei troppo impegnata.

C'è troppo distacco emotivo in lei (almeno per come l'ha raccontato jb), perché lei sia succube e terrorizzata, almeno per come le intendo io quelle cose.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda simy, io sono stata succube di una persona alivello emotivo...però non eravamo una coppia.
> Non so se sia sempre così almeno per me lo è stato: quando sei succube e terrorizzata da quella persona, te ne vedi dal fare un qualunque cosa che possa farla arrabbiare! Hai troppa paura di delle reazioni di quella persona, che sei troppo concentrata sul comportarti "bene" per accorgerti del collega che ti vuole bene...e se anche te ne accorgi, non te ne fregherebbe perché appunto sei troppo impegnata.
> 
> C'è troppo distacco emotivo in lei (almeno per come l'ha raccontato jb), perché lei sia succube e terrorizzata, almeno per come le intendo io quelle cose.


Vero anche questo! ...... boh non so cosa pensare davvero....


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Ragazze, siate più indulgenti verso di lei, io le credo, dopo il fattaccio, la minaccia, lui si è scusato dicendo di avere perso la testa e che non succederà più, lei però ha paura e non ha più accennato alla separazione, soppravvive e subisce, oggi pare che le cose non vadano tanto male, ma questo solo perchè lei ha abbassato le testa.
Ha paura a reagire ed è per questo motivo che in realtà non ci siamo mai frequentati fuori dal posto di lavoro, lui la controlla di continuo la segue e la fa seguire è un vero incubo credo.
Me lo ha raccontato spinta dalle mie domande, io voglio qualcosa di più da questa relazione, qualcosa più di nulla, e lei mi ha spiegato perchè non può darmelo.
Comunque credo abbiate ragione, devo restarne fuori, ameno per ora, almeno fino a che lei non mi chiede aiuto.
I castelli in aria sono la mia specialità, non ho altro su cui costruire per ora.

JB


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ragazze, siate più indulgenti verso di lei, io le credo, dopo il fattaccio, la minaccia, lui si è scusato dicendo di avere perso la testa e che non succederà più, lei però ha paura e non ha più accennato alla separazione, soppravvive e subisce, oggi pare che le cose non vadano tanto male, ma questo solo perchè lei ha abbassato le testa.
> Ha paura a reagire ed è per questo motivo che in realtà non ci siamo mai frequentati fuori dal posto di lavoro, lui la controlla di continuo la segue e la fa seguire è un vero incubo credo.
> Me lo ha raccontato spinta dalle mie domande, io voglio qualcosa di più da questa relazione, qualcosa più di nulla, e lei mi ha spiegato perchè non può darmelo.
> Comunque credo abbiate ragione, devo restarne fuori, ameno per ora, almeno fino a che lei non mi chiede aiuto.
> ...


dille di andare da un avvocato


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ragazze, siate più indulgenti verso di lei, io le credo, dopo il fattaccio, la minaccia, lui si è scusato dicendo di avere perso la testa e che non succederà più, lei però ha paura e non ha più accennato alla separazione, soppravvive e subisce, oggi pare che le cose non vadano tanto male, ma questo solo perchè lei ha abbassato le testa.
> Ha paura a reagire ed è per questo motivo che in realtà non ci siamo mai frequentati fuori dal posto di lavoro, lui la controlla di continuo la segue e la fa seguire è un vero incubo credo.
> Me lo ha raccontato spinta dalle mie domande, io voglio qualcosa di più da questa relazione, qualcosa più di nulla, e lei mi ha spiegato perchè non può darmelo.
> Comunque credo abbiate ragione, devo restarne fuori, ameno per ora, almeno fino a che lei non mi chiede aiuto.
> ...


Guarda che abbiamo scritto anche questo! non siamo state cattive verso di lei dai  

comunque....io spero per te che tu non ti stia costruendo dei castelli in aria su di lei..nel senso che da quello che scrivi non so se lei avrà mai il coraggio di chiedere la separazione
il consiglio che posso darti è quello di consigliarle di andare da un avvocato e di non immischiarti troppo in questa cosa perchè secondo me si peggiorerebbe solo la situazione. 

tu in questo momento devi pensare a risolvere i tuoi problemi con la tua famiglia...non te ne servono altri ne hai già abbastanza di tuoi!


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> quoto Eliade in tutto per tutto, non è che separarsi sia come buttare un paio di vecchi calzini..
> e vorrei precisare che prima ho risposto a JB partendo dal presupposto che la confidenza ricevuta e chi riporta la confidenza non siano fasulla/o.. perchè con certi argomenti non si può scherzare.
> 
> Irene


Non scherzerei mai su di una cosa del genere, io mi fido di lei e ho riportato solo quello che mi ha detto, poi su quello che mi aspetto io da questo rapporto e quello che in realtà lei vuole possiamo discuterne, può darsi che io stia prendendo una cantonata colossale.
In questo momento ho fortemente bisogno di amare ed essere amato, ci sono momenti in cui la mia testa va per conto suo quindi ci può stare che io abbia preso fischi per fiaschi.

JB


----------



## astonished (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ci sono novità, nessuna buona, la mia "non storia" con l'altra continua, o meglio *non essendoci mai stato nulla
> di reale se non parole rubate nelle pause di lavoro non saprei come definirla questa storia*.
> *Sono convinto che ormai è giunto il momento di lasciare mia moglie*, sono combattuto perchè sò che mio figlio
> non capirà, per lui io sarò sempre quello che lo ha abbandonato, come può un bimbo di 12 anni capire che l'amore
> ...


Ciao JB,
scusami, certamente io farò un passo indietro per ritornare all'aggiornamento che hai dato stamattina: lasciamo perdere il comportamento del marito di Lei, gravissimo, se corrisponde al vero e veniamo a Te: puoi rileggere per cortesia il neretto? Dunque tu saresti disposto ad una nuova vita con Lei senza neppure averci una storia? cioè alla tua età, ti butteresti a capofitto, starvolgendo tutto ciò che ha costruito finora, per una donna che realmente non conosci? Tu stesso hai detto di essere un maestro nel costruire castelli per aria, e non ti sembra che questo sia uno dei più mastodontici castelli da te mai realizzati? Credo di conoscerne il motivo, questo è uno degli effetti deleteri del tradimento sul tradito: hai un dannato bisogno di affetto, di comprensione, e sei prono a coglierne negli occhi di qualsiasi donna ti si avvicini, purchè mostri un minimo di interesse che non è detto sia l'interesse che tu vorresti fosse.

Nel dirti queste cose spero di aiutarti, non voglio di certo urtare la tua suscettibilità, ma se risucissi a rileggere ciò che hai scritto, con occhi distaccati coglieresti in Te una voglia di rivalsa per il "male" subito ma ahimè, seppur comprensibile, non sempre attraccare al primo porto, ti da' la garanzia di trovare la spiaggia che cerchi.

Scusa ora devo andare: ci tenevo però a dirti questo perchè credo sia più utile e saggio che tu in questo momento rifletta sulla tua storia e non vada a procurarti altre delusioni, se non guai.




PS
Se una donna ti vuole, vuole anche il tuo aiuto......rifletti sull'ultima affermazione di Lei evidenziata in neretto.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao JB,
> scusami, certamente io farò un passo indietro per ritornare all'aggiornamento che hai dato stamattina: lasciamo perdere il comportamento del marito di Lei, gravissimo, se corrisponde al vero e veniamo a Te: puoi rileggere per cortesia il neretto? Dunque tu saresti disposto ad una nuova vita con Lei senza neppure averci una storia? cioè alla tua età, ti butteresti a capofitto, starvolgendo tutto ciò che ha costruito finora, per una donna che realmente non conosci? Tu stesso hai detto di essere un maestro nel costruire castelli per aria, e non ti sembra che questo sia uno dei più mastodontici castelli da te mai realizzati? Credo di conoscerne il motivo, questo è uno degli effetti deleteri del tradimento sul tradito: hai un dannato bisogno di affetto, di comprensione, e sei prono a coglierne negli occhi di qualsiasi donna ti si avvicini, purchè mostri un minimo di interesse che non è detto sia l'interesse che tu vorresti fosse.
> 
> Nel dirti queste cose spero di aiutarti, non voglio di certo urtare la tua suscettibilità, ma se risucissi a rileggere ciò che hai scritto, con occhi distaccati coglieresti in Te una voglia di rivalsa per il "male" subito ma ahimè, seppur comprensibile, non sempre attraccare al primo porto, ti da' la garanzia di trovare la spiaggia che cerchi.
> ...


Beh dai esistono anche le orgoglione che dicono ah io ce la faccio da sola qui e là, poi quando le cose si mettono male, sono andate male perchè nessuno le ha aiutate...
Come sai il pianeta donne è complesso...e tu ne sai qualcosa...
Hai scritto un bellissimo post!
Sai aprire sempre grandi prospettive a chi ti legge, e di questo ti ringrazio molto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ragazze, siate più indulgenti verso di lei, io le credo, dopo il fattaccio, la minaccia, lui si è scusato dicendo di avere perso la testa e che non succederà più, lei però ha paura e non ha più accennato alla separazione, soppravvive e subisce, oggi pare che le cose non vadano tanto male, ma questo solo perchè lei ha abbassato le testa.
> Ha paura a reagire ed è per questo motivo che in realtà non ci siamo mai frequentati fuori dal posto di lavoro, lui la controlla di continuo la segue e la fa seguire è un vero incubo credo.
> Me lo ha raccontato spinta dalle mie domande, io voglio qualcosa di più da questa relazione, qualcosa più di nulla, e lei mi ha spiegato perchè non può darmelo.
> Comunque credo abbiate ragione, devo restarne fuori, ameno per ora, almeno fino a che lei non mi chiede aiuto.
> ...


Ciao, ho letto quello che ti hanno scritto e... nella storia che lei ti ha raccontato ci sono diverse cose che non mi tornano ma questo non conta, quello che invece conta è: se questo marito è talmente violento e fuori di testa da minacciare con un'arma il figlio, hai idea di cosa potrebbe fare a te? e a TUO figlio questo poi come lo spieghi? gli dici che dovevi salvare la donzella in pericolo?
Senti, tu hai bisogno d'amore e di emozioni e io lo capisco... ma hai bisogno anche di equilibrio in questo momento: chiudi gli occhi e prova a pensarla dal di fuori, prenditi un po' di tempo e sii prudente.


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao JB,
> scusami, certamente io farò un passo indietro per ritornare all'aggiornamento che hai dato stamattina: lasciamo perdere il comportamento del marito di Lei, gravissimo, se corrisponde al vero e veniamo a Te: puoi rileggere per cortesia il neretto? Dunque tu saresti disposto ad una nuova vita con Lei senza neppure averci una storia? cioè alla tua età, ti butteresti a capofitto, starvolgendo tutto ciò che ha costruito finora, per una donna che realmente non conosci? Tu stesso hai detto di essere un maestro nel costruire castelli per aria, e non ti sembra che questo sia uno dei più mastodontici castelli da te mai realizzati? Credo di conoscerne il motivo, questo è uno degli effetti deleteri del tradimento sul tradito: hai un dannato bisogno di affetto, di comprensione, e sei prono a coglierne negli occhi di qualsiasi donna ti si avvicini, purchè mostri un minimo di interesse che non è detto sia l'interesse che tu vorresti fosse.
> 
> Nel dirti queste cose spero di aiutarti, non voglio di certo urtare la tua suscettibilità, ma se risucissi a rileggere ciò che hai scritto, con occhi distaccati coglieresti in Te una voglia di rivalsa per il "male" subito ma ahimè, seppur comprensibile, non sempre attraccare al primo porto, ti da' la garanzia di trovare la spiaggia che cerchi.
> ...


Ci ho pensato credimi e tanto, anzi ci penso in continuazione, se guardo questa storia da fuori l'unica conclusione a cui posso arrivare è che non ha futuro, non ho intenzione di lasciare mia moglie per questo, purtroppo il mio matrimonio è già finito da anni, si trascina in attesa che uno dei due si decida ad assumersi la responsabilità dell separazione, mia moglie non lo farà, si è ritagliata un piccolo mondo e a lei sta bene così, forse in attesa che nostro figlio cresca, io in questi anni non ho mai realmente cercato una donna al di fuori, è capitato e non riesco a smettere di pensarci, di come sarebbe la mia vita al suo fianco.
Perchè non dovrei provarci? Non un rapporto segreto fatto di tradimenti e di mezze verità, no, separazione per entrambi e poi si prova può andare bene o male, in ogni caso entrambi i ns. attuali matrimoni sono solo una gabbia, quindi anche le cose dovessero non funzionare tra di noi non rimpiangerei certo quello che ho ora, anzi mi sta svuotando, sono sempre più triste sempre più solo, non credo di potere andare avanti ancora a lungo.

JB


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato credimi e tanto, anzi ci penso in continuazione, se guardo questa storia da fuori l'unica conclusione a cui posso arrivare è che non ha futuro, non ho intenzione di lasciare mia moglie per questo, purtroppo il mio matrimonio è già finito da anni, si trascina in attesa che uno dei due si decida ad assumersi la responsabilità dell separazione, mia moglie non lo farà, si è ritagliata un piccolo mondo e a lei sta bene così, forse in attesa che nostro figlio cresca, io in questi anni non ho mai realmente cercato una donna al di fuori, è capitato e non riesco a smettere di pensarci, di come sarebbe la mia vita al suo fianco.
> Perchè non dovrei provarci? Non un rapporto segreto fatto di tradimenti e di mezze verità, no, separazione per entrambi e poi si prova può andare bene o male, in ogni caso entrambi i ns. attuali matrimoni sono solo una gabbia, quindi anche le cose dovessero non funzionare tra di noi non rimpiangerei certo quello che ho ora, anzi mi sta svuotando, *sono sempre più triste sempre più solo, non credo di potere andare avanti ancora a lungo.*JB


il primo passo che devi fare, secondo me, è ritrovare te stesso... "definire" la tua situazione con tua moglie...e poi ricominciare!

non puoi fare tutti insieme altrimenti non ne esci!


----------



## jamesbond (31 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto quello che ti hanno scritto e... nella storia che lei ti ha raccontato ci sono diverse cose che non mi tornano ma questo non conta, quello che invece conta è: se questo marito è talmente violento e fuori di testa da minacciare con un'arma il figlio, hai idea di cosa potrebbe fare a te? e a TUO figlio questo poi come lo spieghi? gli dici che dovevi salvare la donzella in pericolo?
> Senti, tu hai bisogno d'amore e di emozioni e io lo capisco... ma hai bisogno anche di equilibrio in questo momento: chiudi gli occhi e prova a pensarla dal di fuori, prenditi un po' di tempo e sii prudente.


Per la precisione ha minacciato lei con l'arma non il figlio, lo sò è una storia incredibile e capisco che in molti abbiano dubbi, forse li avrei io stesso se non avessi visto i suoi occhi quando me lo raccontava, avete tutti ragione devo starne fuori, essere prudente e paziente, per l'equilibrio .............. dovè che si compra ?? 
Beh, venerdi ho preso appuntamento dallo psicologo, lo stesso dove andavo subito dopo il tradimento, spero che possa aiutarmi.
Apprezzo tutti i vostri commenti, anche quelli che mi danno del visionario pazzo, anzi forse hanno realmente ragione loro.

JB


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dammi anche lo smeraldo! maleducato!


Non era il rubino?


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto quello che ti hanno scritto e... nella storia che lei ti ha raccontato ci sono diverse cose che non mi tornano ma questo non conta, quello che invece conta è: *se questo marito è talmente violento e fuori di testa da minacciare con un'arma il figlio, hai idea di cosa potrebbe fare a te? e a TUO figlio questo poi come lo spieghi? gli dici che dovevi salvare la donzella in pericolo?*
> Senti, tu hai bisogno d'amore e di emozioni e io lo capisco... ma hai bisogno anche di equilibrio in questo momento: chiudi gli occhi e prova a pensarla dal di fuori, prenditi un po' di tempo e sii prudente.


Quoto.
Che alla fine era il mio concetto, anche con quel *se *a inizio frase, da non sottovalutare.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non era il rubino?


Andy no il rubino no...quello disapprova...vuto ciapare la catana di Quintina nella testa?
Eh?
Approvi verde...smeraldo...
Disapprovi rubino...rosso...


----------



## astonished (31 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato credimi e tanto, anzi ci penso in continuazione, se guardo questa storia da fuori l'unica conclusione a cui posso arrivare è che non ha futuro, non ho intenzione di lasciare mia moglie per questo, purtroppo il mio matrimonio è già finito da anni, si trascina in attesa che uno dei due si decida ad assumersi la responsabilità dell separazione, mia moglie non lo farà, si è ritagliata un piccolo mondo e a lei sta bene così, forse in attesa che nostro figlio cresca, io in questi anni non ho mai realmente cercato una donna al di fuori, è capitato e non riesco a smettere di pensarci, di come sarebbe la mia vita al suo fianco.
> Perchè non dovrei provarci? Non un rapporto segreto fatto di tradimenti e di mezze verità, no, separazione per entrambi e poi si prova può andare bene o male, in ogni caso entrambi i ns. attuali matrimoni sono solo una gabbia, quindi anche le cose dovessero non funzionare tra di noi non rimpiangerei certo quello che ho ora, anzi mi sta svuotando, sono sempre più triste sempre più solo, non credo di potere andare avanti ancora a lungo.
> 
> JB


Se così stanno le cose, quello che puoi fare è chiedere la separazione a prescindere da qualsiasi altra donna: un periodo di distacco ti ci vuole; in fondo l'istituto della "separazione" dovrebbe servire proprio a questo, a separarsi dal coniuge per vedere, in teoria, se il rapporto è recuperabile, mentre nella pratica e nella prassi, oggi la separazione è in corrispondenza biunivoca con il divorzio, ma, a prescindere, anche da quanto ho appena detto, startene un po' con te stesso può aiutarti: posso dirti a cosa è servito a me; prima, ma specie appena separato, vivevo per una donna, doveva sempre esserci una donna attorno a me, nella mia giornata, nei miei pensieri, e pur di raggiungere questo scopo forzavo "i miei gusti", inoltre avevo un continuo stato di alterazione addosso, euforia e poi apatia, poi mi sono reso conto, pian piano, che inconciamente avevo legato la mia condizione di benessere all'idea di avere una donna e come tutti i vincoli, che non sempre sono salutari per il prioprio equilibrio, mi sono slegato da quell'idea, pian piano ho trovato serenità stando solo e riscoprendo le piccole cose che ho (una casa, degli interessi, lo spprt, peraltro sempre praticato, gli amici, la moto,.....) ora mi trovo, paradossalmente, a dover dire di no, prima invece volevo una donna , volevo l'idea di avere una donna accanto e forse questo mi rendeva debole ed anche se non si evinceva di primo acchitto, le donne, troppo furbe, sgamavano la mia fase down e down diveniva anche il mio appeal........tutto questo per dirti che un periodo di distacco penso possa farti bene, solitamente serve anche a rivalutare il rapporto col coniuge, e questo non significa necessariamente che debba riprendersi; a me ad esempio è servito per riflettere sul perchè abbiamo fallito, dopodichè mi è stato anche più semplice e naturale "perdonare" (tra virgolette perchè non ho nessun diritto di emettere sentenze) la mia ex-moglie per avermi tradito. 

Magari puoi riflettere su questo cose che ho appena scritto: so bene che non è semplice pensare di dovere affrontare da soli un nuovo futuro ma non è nemmeno così complicato come potrebbe sembrare.

Ciao.


----------



## jamesbond (1 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Se così stanno le cose, quello che puoi fare è chiedere la separazione a prescindere da qualsiasi altra donna: un periodo di distacco ti ci vuole; in fondo l'istituto della "separazione" dovrebbe servire proprio a questo, a separarsi dal coniuge per vedere, in teoria, se il rapporto è recuperabile, mentre nella pratica e nella prassi, oggi la separazione è in corrispondenza biunivoca con il divorzio, ma, a prescindere, anche da quanto ho appena detto, startene un po' con te stesso può aiutarti: posso dirti a cosa è servito a me; prima, ma specie appena separato, vivevo per una donna, doveva sempre esserci una donna attorno a me, nella mia giornata, nei miei pensieri, e pur di raggiungere questo scopo forzavo "i miei gusti", inoltre avevo un continuo stato di alterazione addosso, euforia e poi apatia, poi mi sono reso conto, pian piano, che inconciamente avevo legato la mia condizione di benessere all'idea di avere una donna e come tutti i vincoli, che non sempre sono salutari per il prioprio equilibrio, mi sono slegato da quell'idea, pian piano ho trovato serenità stando solo e riscoprendo le piccole cose che ho (una casa, degli interessi, lo spprt, peraltro sempre praticato, gli amici, la moto,.....) ora mi trovo, paradossalmente, a dover dire di no, prima invece volevo una donna , volevo l'idea di avere una donna accanto e forse questo mi rendeva debole ed anche se non si evinceva di primo acchitto, le donne, troppo furbe, sgamavano la mia fase down e down diveniva anche il mio appeal........tutto questo per dirti che un periodo di distacco penso possa farti bene, solitamente serve anche a rivalutare il rapporto col coniuge, e questo non significa necessariamente che debba riprendersi; a me ad esempio è servito per riflettere sul perchè abbiamo fallito, dopodichè mi è stato anche più semplice e naturale "perdonare" (tra virgolette perchè non ho nessun diritto di emettere sentenze) la mia ex-moglie per avermi tradito.
> 
> Magari puoi riflettere su questo cose che ho appena scritto: so bene che non è semplice pensare di dovere affrontare da soli un nuovo futuro ma non è nemmeno così complicato come potrebbe sembrare.
> 
> Ciao.


Ho sempre avuto una donna accanto, sempre la stessa in verità ed in effetti mi riesce difficile pensare ad una  buona vita senza un legame, io dico senza amore, sicuramente sono portato ad idealizzare l'altra ed in effetti, conoscendola in realtà molto poco non ho "materia" a sufficienza per poter dire con ragionevole sicurezza che sia quella giusta.
Però, c'è sempre un però, non mi illudo che sia semplice non sarà tutto in discesa ma io l'amo, se c'è l'amore il resto viene da sè, sopratutto alla mia età (46) mi rendo conto che sarà ben difficile trovare un'altra anima che mi sappia capire e sopportare come la mia attuale compagna, siamo cresciuti insieme, lei sà tutto di me conosce i miei pensieri, i miei silenzi, il mio lato oscuro e la mia malinconia, c'è solo un problema, non mi ama più.
Sarebbe stato bello invecchiare con lei, invece mi rendo conto, ogni giorno che passa che è un biglietto con scadenza, quando nostro figlio sarà abbastanza grande da non avere più bisogno di noi ognuno andrà per la propria strada e forse sarà troppo tardi per rifarsi una vita, sarò costretto alla solitudine, peggiore di quella che vivo ora, almeno una specie di amore c'è ancora, non quello di cui avrei bisogno ma meglio di niente.
Sì, ho bisogno di una donna al mio fianco, non mi vergogno, non riesco a pensare alla mia vita ma solo alla nostra, cioè in compagnia di un'altro essere umano che per i miei gusti deve essere una donna.
Sono fatto per la vita di coppia ,sarò pure antico ma così è, non voglio e non posso cambiare.
Forse mi illudo, forse quest'altra stroia è solo un frutto della mia fantasia, ma mi ci devo attaccare con tutte le forze, non sono in grado di pensare ad un dopo, dopo il mio attuale matrimonio da solo.
Venerdì ,come già detto, ho preso appuntamento con lo psicologo spero possa aiutarmi.
Ti ringrazio, hai colto nel segno, è un piacere leggere i tuoi post anche se a volte fa male sentirsi dire la verità.

JB


----------



## tesla (1 Novembre 2011)

jb mi sembri un bravo ragazzo, di quelli sentimentali della mia categoria.
4 anni senza un gesto d'affetto urlano nel corpo di chiunque e aprono scuarci che non si rimarginano mai.
adesso sei affamato e disperato, hai aspettato tanto, tantissimo; a tutto però c'è un limite, compreso un rapporto ormai arenatosi come una balena esanime. 46 anni sono niente, hai davanti una nuova vita se solo prendi la decisone di staccare il cordone ombelicale da tua MAMMA, perchè la tua compagna è più la tua mamma che quella di tuo figlio.
vai per la tua strada e rifletti.
evita la collega, che ti porterebbe alla distruzione; ci sono punti di svolta nella vita, dei bivi: una strada porta a ricominciare, una strada porta al disastro. la tua storia platonica con la collega è il DISASTRO.


----------



## jamesbond (5 Novembre 2011)

*E' finita ....*

Oggi è finita, come è giusto che fosse, oggi la vedevo particolarmente turbata, infelice, triste, nel pomeriggio l'ho avvicinata per chiederle come stava, non aspettava altro, mi ha chiesto di seguirla in un posto più appartato e fra le lacrime mi ha detto che è finita, nullla c'è stato e mai nulla ci sarà, non se la sente soffre e si vede, non saprò mai se ho forzato troppo la mano, se con la mia fame di amore l'ho intimorita, volevo troppo e nulla ho avuto.
Sono rimasto impietrito, tutto mi aspettavo fuorchè quello, fuori calmo e compassato a dirle "tranquilla non è successo niente, calmati va tutto bene" in realtà non và bene nulla, avevo un'occasione e l'ho buttata cretino.
Ero certo di poterle dare tanto amore da bastare per tre vite intere e ho rovinato tutto con la mia ansia, la smania di amare ed essere amato, cretino.
L'ho allontanata da me, le ho reso la vita impossibile, già dentro il suo matrimonio vive una vita d'inferno ed io cretino, le ho tolto le poche ore serene che passava fuori casa rendendole quello che poteva essere un bel rapporto una tortura, cretino.
Potevo fare di più e meglio ? Ma certo cretino! Tu povero idiota hai messo in croce una donna spaventata e depressa e l'hai costretta a scegliere quando non aveva nessuna alternativa che rinunciare, cretino.
Non ho saputo aspettare, i suoi tempi, le sue necessità, aspettare che si placassero le sue paure che si diluisse il suo tormento, cretino.
L'hai persa per sempre e ne avrai del tempo per piangere, cretino.
Cosa c'era poi di così urgente ? Hai aspettato 4 anni che tua moglie ti degnasse di una spiegazione che mai potrà arrivare e non potevi aspettare qualche mese ? Un anno ? Stupido idiota l'hai persa per sempre.
Finita, è finita, cosa farò adesso ??
Mi manca come manca l'aria ad un palombaro, come manca la parola dopo uno spavento, come manca il fiato a me, povero stupido, ogni giorno quando la vedo la prima volta al mattino, pezzo di cretino, l'hai persa per sempre.
Perchè non è  possibile imparare dai propri errori, perchè non posso riavvolgere il nastro, forse ora saprei cosa fare, quali parole dire e quali evitare, o forse no, forse rifarei gli stessi identici errori, troppo, volevo troppo e subito, volevo recuperare 4 anni di vita e di amore persi in due mesi, che stupido idiota, in più c'è che lei soffre, e ancora soffrirà per questo, ne sono certo, non è stato un semplice due di picche, lei stà veramente male e non si soffre così a scaricare una persona che ti è indifferente, sono un cretino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Oggi è finita, come è giusto che fosse, oggi la vedevo particolarmente turbata, infelice, triste, nel pomeriggio l'ho avvicinata per chiederle come stava, non aspettava altro, mi ha chiesto di seguirla in un posto più appartato e fra le lacrime mi ha detto che è finita, nullla c'è stato e mai nulla ci sarà, non se la sente soffre e si vede, non saprò mai se ho forzato troppo la mano, se con la mia fame di amore l'ho intimorita, volevo troppo e nulla ho avuto.
> Sono rimasto impietrito, tutto mi aspettavo fuorchè quello, fuori calmo e compassato a dirle "tranquilla non è successo niente, calmati va tutto bene" in realtà non và bene nulla, avevo un'occasione e l'ho buttata cretino.
> Ero certo di poterle dare tanto amore da bastare per tre vite intere e ho rovinato tutto con la mia ansia, la smania di amare ed essere amato, cretino.
> L'ho allontanata da me, le ho reso la vita impossibile, già dentro il suo matrimonio vive una vita d'inferno ed io cretino, le ho tolto le poche ore serene che passava fuori casa rendendole quello che poteva essere un bel rapporto una tortura, cretino.
> ...



Stai calmo. Non ti dare del cretino in questo modo.

Era un momentaccio. Ma magari non è detta l'ultima parola. Adesso lasciala un po' in pace... Vai dallo psicologo come avevi già deciso... pensa con calma... datti una rilassata... rifletti... vedrai che se riuscirai ad essere più calmo e meno impulsivo riuscirai anche a capire come meglio agire.

Non ti abbattere così. Non sei un cretino. Sei una persona che sta soffrendo. Non essere così duro con te stesso. Un abbraccio


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Stai calmo. Non ti dare del cretino in questo modo.
> 
> Era un momentaccio. Ma magari non è detta l'ultima parola. Adesso lasciala un po' in pace... Vai dallo psicologo come avevi già deciso... pensa con calma... datti una rilassata... rifletti... vedrai che se riuscirai ad essere più calmo e meno impulsivo riuscirai anche a capire come meglio agire.
> 
> Non ti abbattere così. Non sei un cretino. Sei una persona che sta soffrendo. Non essere così duro con te stesso. Un abbraccio


Quoto.
Se davvero c'è qualcosa di profondo tra voi, e non mi sembra tu abbia dubbi, non è affatto detto che tu l'abbia persa per sempre.
Lasciale aria ma falle capire che sei presente... Ma cerca di non autoflagellarti...


----------



## astonished (5 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Oggi è finita, come è giusto che fosse, oggi la vedevo particolarmente turbata, infelice, triste, nel pomeriggio l'ho avvicinata per chiederle come stava, non aspettava altro, *mi ha chiesto di seguirla in un posto più appartato e fra le lacrime mi ha detto che è finita*, nullla c'è stato e mai nulla ci sarà, non se la sente soffre e si vede, non saprò mai se ho forzato troppo la mano, se con la mia fame di amore l'ho intimorita, volevo troppo e nulla ho avuto.
> Sono rimasto impietrito, tutto mi aspettavo fuorchè quello, fuori calmo e compassato a dirle "tranquilla non è successo niente, calmati va tutto bene" in realtà non và bene nulla, avevo un'occasione e l'ho buttata cretino.
> Ero certo di poterle dare tanto amore da bastare per tre vite intere e ho rovinato tutto con la mia ansia, la smania di amare ed essere amato, cretino.
> L'ho allontanata da me, le ho reso la vita impossibile, già dentro il suo matrimonio vive una vita d'inferno ed io cretino, le ho tolto le poche ore serene che passava fuori casa rendendole quello che poteva essere un bel rapporto una tortura, cretino.
> ...


Stai tranquillo James, spesso queste reazioni portano a cose buone ed inaspettate, dalle solo tempo: nel frattempo segui il consiglio di chi mi ha preceduto, falle capire che ci sei ma non rappresentare un ulteriore problema, lasciala libera, lasciala respirare, come peraltro è già tua intenzione di fare,  e se è cosa sarà cosa!

Ciao,


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Oggi è finita, come è giusto che fosse, oggi la vedevo particolarmente turbata, infelice, triste, nel pomeriggio l'ho avvicinata per chiederle come stava, non aspettava altro, mi ha chiesto di seguirla in un posto più appartato e fra le lacrime mi ha detto che è finita, nullla c'è stato e mai nulla ci sarà, non se la sente soffre e si vede, non saprò mai se ho forzato troppo la mano, se con la mia fame di amore l'ho intimorita, volevo troppo e nulla ho avuto.
> Sono rimasto impietrito, tutto mi aspettavo fuorchè quello, fuori calmo e compassato a dirle "tranquilla non è successo niente, calmati va tutto bene" in realtà non và bene nulla, avevo un'occasione e l'ho buttata cretino.
> Ero certo di poterle dare tanto amore da bastare per tre vite intere e ho rovinato tutto con la mia ansia, la smania di amare ed essere amato, cretino.
> L'ho allontanata da me, le ho reso la vita impossibile, già dentro il suo matrimonio vive una vita d'inferno ed io cretino, le ho tolto le poche ore serene che passava fuori casa rendendole quello che poteva essere un bel rapporto una tortura, cretino.
> ...


Ma cosa dici su...ma cosa dici su...
Ma baciati le mani...
Accendi un cero...
Stappa una bottiglia...
Sei stato fortunato: lei ti ha sbattuto in faccia subito il suo NON amore...
Ohi sveglia eh?
Che il sole è alto!

NON HAI PERSO NIENTE
Non perdiamo mai, ciò che non abbiamo mai avuto no?

Ma ti vuoi svegliare? Eh?

Non crederle...mai è stata così falsa come con questo suo star male...
Vedrai poi verrà fuori che è colpa tua che stai male...

Oscurooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
HAI RAGIONE.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Stai calmo. Non ti dare del cretino in questo modo.
> 
> Era un momentaccio. Ma magari non è detta l'ultima parola. Adesso lasciala un po' in pace... Vai dallo psicologo come avevi già deciso... pensa con calma... datti una rilassata... rifletti... vedrai che se riuscirai ad essere più calmo e meno impulsivo riuscirai anche a capire come meglio agire.
> 
> Non ti abbattere così. Non sei un cretino. Sei una persona che sta soffrendo. Non essere così duro con te stesso. Un abbraccio


E fai un passo indietro...
Vedrai lei ti apparirà in tutto il suo splendore e ti dirai...
Ma che stupido che sono stato a darle retta...dai su...
Ma pensa ai casini che hai in casa porco can...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se davvero c'è qualcosa di profondo tra voi, e non mi sembra tu abbia dubbi, non è affatto detto che tu l'abbia persa per sempre.
> Lasciale aria ma falle capire che sei presente... Ma cerca di non autoflagellarti...


Qualcosa di profondo c'è forse solo nel cuore di lui...
Lei dai discorsi che fa lo venderebbe per cinque denari...
AH quanta ragione in colei che mi ha detto...
Tu conte non sei diffidente, ma vuoi che la tua fiducia sia basata su qualcosa di vero e tangibile...
Ecco appunto...
Fanculo!


----------



## jamesbond (6 Novembre 2011)

Venerdì sono andato per la prima volta dallo psicologo, continuerò, parlarne con qualcuno mi aiuta, ieri mia moglie mi ha chiesto cosa c'è che non và, non posso nasconderlo ormai traspare in ogni momento della giornata, il mio umore la tristezza che mi porto dentro non si può più nascondere e così, approfittando di un momento di relativa tranquillità le ho parlato, le ho detto ciò che provo, le ho detto che sto pensando alla separazione.
Le ho detto che dopo 4 anni di attesa, dopo 4 anni di tormento anche i miei sentimenti per lei sono esauriti, esauriti come la mia volontà di lottare, le ho detto che ho bisogno di amore, le ho detto che deve lasciarmi andare.
Non l'ha presa bene, e chi potrebbe, la sua prima reazione è stata "non farlo per piacere, pensa a nostro figlio" come prevedevo per lei rimane la priorità assoluta, ma la capisco, poi mi ha chiesto se possiamo riprovarci, non credo che ci siano ancora delle possibilità per il ns. rapporto e la sua prima reazione ne è la conferma.
Non mi ha detto "non lasciarmi" ha detto non lasciare la famiglia, non fare del male al nostro bambino, mi ha chiesto di aspettare che lui sia più grande, chissà ..........
Non c'è nessuna urgenza, le ho chiesto di non abbattersi che devo pensare, ora è al corrente della situazione e vedremo come si evolve.
Non mi ama, questo è sicuro, però i suoi sentimenti sono ancora forti, credo che fingerebbe di desiderarmi solo per salvare la nostra famiglia e questo non posso permetterlo, non mi serve un'illusione, mi serve amore.
Stanotte piangeva, ho sentito ho pianto anche io ma non ho avuto la forza di andare a consolarla, dobbiamo soffrire ancora a lungo e io penso che se vado da lei ora, se la stringo se la carezzo non farò altro che illuderla, se ci sarà ancora un domani lo saprò solo a mente fredda, non posso illudermi che tutto si risolva con un piano e un abbraccio lei non mi ama, anche se farà male, anche se mi odio per questo ora devo lasciarla piangere.
Se non altro la NON storia con l'altra sarà servita a qualcosa, almeno ora ho chiarito con mia moglie quello che provo, e quali sono i miei progetti, poi vedremo, nulla è scritto, non le ho parlato dell'altra, non l'ho fatto per due motivi, il primo è che devo difenderla, la mia collega dico, se ne parlo a mia moglie non sò che reazioni potrà avere potrebbe scoprire chi è, potrebbe dare a lei la colpa di questo, invece sò che il problema non è stato il fatto di essermi innamorato di un'altra ma piuttosto del perchè me ne sono innamorato, qualcosa mi manca dentro e di conseguenza sono più esposto, più vulnerabile. Il secondo motivo è che mi sembra inutile dire alla propria moglie che si ama un'altra donna, a quale scopo? Per ferirla? No non è quello che desidero, ci fosse stata la necessità dettata dalla urgenza di chiudere per riaprire una nuova vita lo avrei fatto, ma visto lo stato delle cose è meglio evitare di coinvoglere terze parti inutile buttare benzina sul fuoco, un pò lo stesso discorso fatto quando pensavo di intromettermi io nel rapporto tra l'altra e suo marito, avavate ragione sarebbe stato un errore colossale.
Lunedì, quando la rivedrò, quando senza parlarle incrocierò il suo sguardo le farò un sorriso, no sò vedremo, io sto male e lei ??
Caro Conte, invidio le persone che come te hanno tante certezze, al momento io non ne ho nessuna.
Cercherò di non farmi ulteriori illusioni, menterrò le distanze cercando di farle comunque capire che sono ancora lì che sono comunque disponibile, vedremo........

JB


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> non le ho parlato dell'altra, non l'ho fatto per due motivi, il primo è che devo difenderla, la mia collega dico, se ne parlo a mia moglie non sò che reazioni potrà avere potrebbe scoprire chi è, potrebbe dare a lei la colpa di questo, invece sò che il problema non è stato il fatto di essermi innamorato di un'altra ma piuttosto del perchè me ne sono innamorato, qualcosa mi manca dentro e di conseguenza sono più esposto, più vulnerabile.
> JB


No scusa...tua moglie non ti ama più, rimane con te solo per il figlio...non ti da più nulla come moglie...e dovrebbe dare la colpa ad un'altra se tu vuoi lasciarla??
No dico...ma come ragionate? Perché lo fate vero?
Anche se, ovviamente hai fatto bene a non parlarle dell'altra: sia perché non sono cose che la riguardano, sia perché erano più castelli in aria tuoi che non realtà vera e propria. -.-


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Venerdì sono andato per la prima volta dallo psicologo, continuerò, parlarne con qualcuno mi aiuta, ieri mia moglie mi ha chiesto cosa c'è che non và, non posso nasconderlo ormai traspare in ogni momento della giornata, il mio umore la tristezza che mi porto dentro non si può più nascondere e così, approfittando di un momento di relativa tranquillità le ho parlato, le ho detto ciò che provo, le ho detto che sto pensando alla separazione.
> Le ho detto che dopo 4 anni di attesa, dopo 4 anni di tormento anche i miei sentimenti per lei sono esauriti, esauriti come la mia volontà di lottare, le ho detto che ho bisogno di amore, le ho detto che deve lasciarmi andare.
> Non l'ha presa bene, e chi potrebbe, la sua prima reazione è stata "non farlo per piacere, pensa a nostro figlio" come prevedevo per lei rimane la priorità assoluta, ma la capisco, poi mi ha chiesto se possiamo riprovarci, non credo che ci siano ancora delle possibilità per il ns. rapporto e la sua prima reazione ne è la conferma.
> Non mi ha detto "non lasciarmi" ha detto non lasciare la famiglia, non fare del male al nostro bambino, mi ha chiesto di aspettare che lui sia più grande, chissà ..........
> ...


Certezze?
Io ho solo una certezza...
Un giorno si muore e nessuno sa qual'è quel giorno...
Per il resto TUTTO è relativo per me...
Per questo io non mi attacco a nulla e a nessuno...ok?
Guarda come sei ridotto XD...
[video=youtube;MDtaE0Cbayo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDtaE0Cbayo[/video]


----------



## Daniele (6 Novembre 2011)

JBH, se a mtua moglie non fotte un cavolo di tè, cosa dovrebbe importarle se la lasci per un'altra donna? E' lei che ti ha tradito ed è lei che ti ha lasciato virtualmente prima, perchè tu dovresti avere come prigione i figli? Che siano la sua prigione e la sua vita, tu meriti di essere un bravo padre ed una brava persona amate, senza prigioni da condividere con chi non merita la condivisione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Venerdì sono andato per la prima volta dallo psicologo, continuerò, parlarne con qualcuno mi aiuta, ieri mia moglie mi ha chiesto cosa c'è che non và, non posso nasconderlo ormai traspare in ogni momento della giornata, il mio umore la tristezza che mi porto dentro non si può più nascondere e così, approfittando di un momento di relativa tranquillità le ho parlato, le ho detto ciò che provo, le ho detto che sto pensando alla separazione.
> Le ho detto che dopo 4 anni di attesa, dopo 4 anni di tormento anche i miei sentimenti per lei sono esauriti, esauriti come la mia volontà di lottare, le ho detto che ho bisogno di amore, le ho detto che deve lasciarmi andare.
> Non l'ha presa bene, e chi potrebbe, la sua prima reazione è stata "non farlo per piacere, pensa a nostro figlio" come prevedevo per lei rimane la priorità assoluta, ma la capisco, poi mi ha chiesto se possiamo riprovarci, non credo che ci siano ancora delle possibilità per il ns. rapporto e la sua prima reazione ne è la conferma.
> Non mi ha detto "non lasciarmi" ha detto non lasciare la famiglia, non fare del male al nostro bambino, mi ha chiesto di aspettare che lui sia più grande, chissà ..........
> ...


Mi bastano queste frasi.

Vi amante ancora e l'amore è reciproco.

Se il dolore è tato per farvi piangere, non è perso nulla. La prova del vostro amore è questo!

Continuate ad amarvi. Continuate ad essere coppia. Non deludetevi del meglio oltre confine. Consolatevi e ricominciate!


----------



## astonished (7 Novembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi bastano queste frasi.
> 
> Vi amante ancora e l'amore è reciproco.
> 
> ...


E' quello che ho pensato anch'io: non ho voluto intervenire perchè mi riporta a situazioni vissute e parimenti dolorose.

Anch'io penso valga la pena riprovarci, per quanto, ne sono certo, a JB possa sembrare assurdo.

Jamesbond, dovresti rifletterci bene prima di prendere decisioni importanti come la separazione, dovresti riflettere una volta in più di quante tu ne ritenga necessarie: è doveroso per Voi riprovarci insieme, è doveroso, dovete farlo per Voi. Lascia stare l'altra e concentrati su di Te e su tua Moglie: se poi non dovesse andare almeno ci hai provato.

In bocca al lupo.

:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> E' quello che ho pensato anch'io: non ho voluto intervenire perchè mi riporta a situazioni vissute e parimenti dolorose.
> 
> Anch'io penso valga la pena riprovarci, per quanto, ne sono certo, a JB possa sembrare assurdo.
> 
> ...


Posso dirti una cosa dopo sto toccante intervento?
Ieri io e mia moglie abbiamo fatto dei bilanci...
Si è visto che ci abbiamo riprovato un sacco di volte, ma con premsesse sempre diverse e nuove..
La quota odierna 17 anni...ci ha fatto vedere che abbiamo sempre diversificato investimenti e cambiato l'attività un sacco di volte...come dire...facevamo i sarti e non ha funzionato, allora abbiamo provato fare i gommisti.
In più sempre nuove strategie...

Invece ci sono persone che sono come dire...come i montoni...vanno avanti a testa bassa, non vedono dove vanno, e ripetono all'infinito gli stessi percorsi...e arrivano sempre al punto di stallo fallimentare...

per esempio non è che a furia di dire sempre le stesse cose e sempre con le stesse parole, che uno impara a sentire eh?

Mia moglie mi ha chiesto se la reputo una donna fragile.
Le ho fatto un elenco di fatti a cui lei ha fatto fronte DA SOLA e le ho detto, nessuna donna fragile può far fronte a questi due fatti.
Per me fragile è tizia caia e sempronia, mentre forte è quest'altra qui e colà.

Mi ha detto grazie!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa dopo sto toccante intervento?
> Ieri io e mia moglie abbiamo fatto dei bilanci...
> Si è visto che ci abbiamo riprovato un sacco di volte, ma con premsesse sempre diverse e nuove..
> La quota odierna 17 anni...ci ha fatto vedere che abbiamo sempre diversificato investimenti e cambiato l'attività un sacco di volte...come dire...facevamo i sarti e non ha funzionato, allora abbiamo provato fare i gommisti.
> ...



e quindi?


----------



## tesla (7 Novembre 2011)

leggengo il post di JB anch'io ho avuto la sensazione che ci fosse ancora del sentimento, ma piangere non significa per forza amore.
significa anche disillusione, senso di perdita, dispiacere per la fine di un percorso.
io piango quando vado via da un luogo dove sono stata felice, un paesino, un bed & breakfast romantico....
JB dei due era quello più ferito e addolorato, la lacrime di sua moglie...beh... poteva tirarlo fuori un po' prima questo sentimentalismo, quando non se lo filava di striscio e lui stava male, lei dov'era? con lui a parlarne, a rassicurarlo, a farlo sentire meno solo?


----------



## elena_ (7 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> JBH, se a mtua moglie non fotte un cavolo di tè, cosa dovrebbe importarle se la lasci per un'altra donna? E' lei che ti ha tradito ed è lei che ti ha lasciato virtualmente prima, perchè tu dovresti avere come prigione i figli? Che siano la sua prigione e la sua vita, tu meriti di essere un bravo padre ed una brava persona amate, senza prigioni da condividere con chi non merita la condivisione.


'sto fatto delle prigioni mi ha fatto venire in mente questa poesia...mi espongo e ve la regalo...
http://forla996.blogspot.com/2011/04/le-cento-citta-di-chinaski.html


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi ho rinviato l'esecuzione della mia decisione di separarmi da lei.


----------



## elena_ (7 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quindi ho rinviato l'esecuzione della mia decisione di separarmi da lei.


Conte...porcoflautodipan...questa non mi è nuova, sai? L'ho già sentita, già vissuta e sperimentata...aiuto...qui mi scatta il meccanismo perverso della proiezione del mio vissuto su ciò che leggo...però non ci posso fare niente se io ci vedo la differenza abissale che risiede tra il dire e il fare...e non lo dico per sfruculiamento di polemica. Ti capisco, Conte...non immagini quanto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte...porcoflautodipan...questa non mi è nuova, sai? L'ho già sentita, già vissuta e sperimentata...aiuto...qui mi scatta il meccanismo perverso della proiezione del mio vissuto su ciò che leggo...però non ci posso fare niente se io ci vedo la differenza abissale che risiede tra il dire e il fare...e non lo dico per sfruculiamento di polemica. Ti capisco, Conte...non immagini quanto.


Ma per me è così.
Esempio: io abito in questa casa.
Ora questa casa è piccola per le mie esigenze.
Inizio a costruirne una nuova più consona alle mie esigenze.
Ecco ci sono solo i tempi di costruzione no?
Chi quando inizia una casa, SA che riuscirà a portarla al tetto?
Ma se mai inizia, mai la costruirà.
Diremo che io sono al grezzo...
La moglie dice, quando hai messo su i serramenti ecc..ecc...ecc...andiamo pure no?
In altre parole, niente colpi di testa, per non ritrovarmi poi...su una strada.
Hai capito?
Ma si fa presto sai a far fuggire un uomo come me...
Se mi sento anche solo lontanamente indesiderato e non accettato, se arrivo a sentirmi messo sotto accusa, o in discussione...
Io ti fanculizzo e ti mollo.

Se poi tu non credi che io possa arrivare a tanto...o peggio lo reputi una vigliaccata...
Sono solo problemi tuoi.

Poi ogni situazione è a sè stante.
E bisogna vedere come si mettono anche altre cose.


----------



## jamesbond (7 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per me è così.
> Esempio: io abito in questa casa.
> Ora questa casa è piccola per le mie esigenze.
> Inizio a costruirne una nuova più consona alle mie esigenze.
> ...


Sai Conte, faccio più fatica a capirti quando fai esempi di quando parli in modo esplicito.

JB


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sai Conte, faccio più fatica a capirti quando fai esempi di quando parli in modo esplicito.
> 
> JB


capita a tanti, anche a me


----------



## jamesbond (7 Novembre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Jamesbond, dovresti rifletterci bene prima di prendere decisioni importanti come la separazione, dovresti riflettere una volta in più di quante tu ne ritenga necessarie: è doveroso per Voi riprovarci insieme, è doveroso, dovete farlo per Voi. Lascia stare l'altra e concentrati su di Te e su tua Moglie: se poi non dovesse andare almeno ci hai provato.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi bastano queste frasi.
> 
> Vi amante ancora e l'amore è reciproco.
> 
> ...



Ci sto riflettendo, non ho fretta, ho aspettato 4 anni e posso aspettare ancora, non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe stato possibilie recuperare il rapporto con mia moglie, forse mi sbagliavo, forse..........

Non ho nulla da predere in effetti.

JB


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quindi ho rinviato l'esecuzione della mia decisione di separarmi da lei.


uff......serie di cose storte e tanto lavoro..mi fermo un'attimo..prima della tirata finale...cazzate Conte tu non rimandi,tu non ti separi proprio....noi non siamouomini che si possono separare.
Lo lasciamo fare ai comuni mortali,dubbiosi o pavidi,si tira avanti sempre e comunque...poi amico parliamoci chiaro,e vero'tu hai 10a nni  meno di me,ma dopo????non ti vedo solitario in'un'altra casa,e neanche con la ....compagna....e a essere sincero a me il solo pensiero fa ridere.
Poi forse potrebbero essere le nostre amate mogli a cacciarci....dopo facciamo coppia...fuori dalla porta scriviamo''maestre non aprite quella porta''


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uff......serie di cose storte e tanto lavoro..mi fermo un'attimo..prima della tirata finale...cazzate Conte tu non rimandi,tu non ti separi proprio....noi non siamouomini che si possono separare.
> Lo lasciamo fare ai comuni mortali,dubbiosi o pavidi,si tira avanti sempre e comunque...poi amico parliamoci chiaro,e vero'tu hai 10a nni  meno di me,ma dopo????non ti vedo solitario in'un'altra casa,e neanche con la ....compagna....e a essere sincero a me il solo pensiero fa ridere.
> Poi forse potrebbero essere le nostre amate mogli a cacciarci....dopo facciamo coppia...fuori dalla porta scriviamo''maestre non aprite quella porta''


ma è pazzesco! Ti ho evocato e sei arrivato! allora ha ragione il Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sai Conte, faccio più fatica a capirti quando fai esempi di quando parli in modo esplicito.
> 
> JB


Lo so manca Nausicaa...lo so...uffi...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uff......serie di cose storte e tanto lavoro..mi fermo un'attimo..prima della tirata finale...cazzate Conte tu non rimandi,tu non ti separi proprio....noi non siamouomini che si possono separare.
> Lo lasciamo fare ai comuni mortali,dubbiosi o pavidi,si tira avanti sempre e comunque...poi amico parliamoci chiaro,e vero'tu hai 10a nni  meno di me,ma dopo????non ti vedo solitario in'un'altra casa,e neanche con la ....compagna....e a essere sincero a me il solo pensiero fa ridere.
> Poi forse potrebbero essere le nostre amate mogli a cacciarci....dopo facciamo coppia...fuori dalla porta scriviamo''maestre non aprite quella porta''


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
Si amico mio...che poi non diventi un cane ammaestrato...
Deve ancora nascere quella che mi manipola a me...eheheheheheehehehe...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma è pazzesco! Ti ho evocato e sei arrivato! allora ha ragione il Conte!


Mami leggi?
Mettevelo bene in testa ragazzi, il conte come sempre ha ragione...
Lo hai evocato...visto?

Non nominare il nome di Lothar invano.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sai Conte, faccio più fatica a capirti quando fai esempi di quando parli in modo esplicito.
> 
> JB


Prima mi paro per bene il culo.
Poi salto la finestra eh?
Sono un grandissimo opportunista.
Pochissimo votato al sacrificio.
Se domani mattina lei ha tutto a posto e mi dice, conte vieni, è tutto a posto.
Io vado.
Inutile aggiungere problemi dove ce ne sono già.
O vado in meglio, o sto fermo dove sono...
Ho già dato tutto alla causa...amiamoci e partite.
Le presenze femminili non mi mancano di certo eh?


----------



## tesla (7 Novembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Sai Conte, faccio più fatica a capirti quando fai esempi di quando parli in modo esplicito.
> 
> JB


è proprio quando fa gli esempi che non si capisce più niente


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> è proprio quando fa gli esempi che non si capisce più niente


Uffa non vi va mai bene niente eh?


----------



## passante (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa non vi va mai bene niente eh?


sono donne :carneval: :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> è proprio quando fa gli esempi che non si capisce più niente


io invece lo capisco solo quando fa gli esempi, perché solo allora mi sembra esplicito


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> io invece lo capisco solo quando fa gli esempi, perché solo allora mi sembra esplicito


Ok un giorno entro io in confessionale e racconto la mia strafottutissima storia....XD...basta che vi mettete calme...


----------



## L'altro idiota (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> io invece lo capisco solo quando fa gli esempi, perché solo allora mi sembra esplicito


I Conti non tornano col Conte....non capibile ma comprensibile.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

L'altro idiota ha detto:


> I Conti non tornano col Conte....non capibile ma comprensibile.


Figliuolo capire è una cosa...
Comprendere un'altra...
Quando capisci che quello che hai compreso è vero...tutto si aggiusta.
E credimi quando hai compreso, l'altro ti accuserà sempre di non capire quello che dici.

Questa cosa è palese, quando l'altro si ostina a dire che non capisci, e tu dentro di te comprendi, che ti sta solo raccontando una montagna di panzane.

Quindi fare il fintomona...paga sempre!


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo capire è una cosa...
> Comprendere un'altra...
> Quando capisci che quello che hai compreso è vero...tutto si aggiusta.
> E credimi quando hai compreso, l'altro ti accuserà sempre di non capire quello che dici.
> ...


non ho capito un fico sec, ma ti voglio ben lo stes


----------



## L'altro idiota (8 Novembre 2011)

Te lo ha detto Elena...fa il finto tonto. 
Questione di ip.


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

L'altro idiota ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto Elena...fa il finto tonto.
> Questione di ip.


Io? Ho solo parafrasato e sintetizzato quello che Conte ha scritto, perché mi ha fatto sorridere.

Non ho capito perché "questione di ip". 
Non sto facendo la finta tonta...sono una tonta vera io (sic)...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Io? Ho solo parafrasato e sintetizzato quello che Conte ha scritto, perché mi ha fatto sorridere.
> 
> Non ho capito perché "questione di ip".
> Non sto facendo la finta tonta...sono una tonta vera io (sic)...


Ma lascia perdere che te frega?
Sono le solite minchiate...
Magari qualche morto vivente...
Ma tanto per loro c'è sempre lui...eh?
[video=youtube;_Kh4VAXeCss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kh4VAXeCss[/video]


----------



## elena_ (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere che te frega?
> Sono le solite minchiate...
> Magari qualche morto vivente...
> Ma tanto per loro c'è sempre lui...eh?
> [video=youtube;_Kh4VAXeCss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kh4VAXeCss[/video]


Ah sì? Qualche morto vivente...Va beh...

Però lo zio lì è un po' inquietante...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ah sì? Qualche morto vivente...Va beh...
> 
> Però lo zio lì è un po' inquietante...


Ma si dai lo zio tibia non si tocca...ehi ha anche golem assieme eh?
Ma tanto come sai a me non cambia nulla eh?


----------



## jamesbond (3 Dicembre 2011)

*Aggiornamento da JB*

Buonanotte a tutti,

è passato circa un mese da quando "l'altra" mi ha dato il due di picche la situazione ad oggi è piuttosto confusa:

lei, l'altra, la settimana scorsa mi ha detto, approfittando di un momento tranquillo al lavoro, che sono una persona speciale e perchè ?? Perchè dopo che mi ha scaricato ho continuato a comportarmi come prima, salutarla, chiederle come và, farle sorrisi e, quando possibile, scambiare qualche parola di circostanza, lei si aspettava che gliel'avrei fatta pagare ?????? Non capisco come, e nemmeno perchè, non ho idea a quali uomini lei sia abituata, non capisco e rimango attonito.
Continuo ad avere l'impressione che lei sia interessata a me, nonostante mi abbia scaricato, sempre la scorsa settimana parlando le ho detto che il problema tra noi è stato che io mi sono innamorato di lei e lei no, cavolo ne ero convinto, alla fine nonostante tutto ciò che dicono di volere da un rapporto, le donne, alla fine si innamorano sempre degli stronzi, è questa la parola che ho usato, stronzi; hai voglia a capirle, a consolarle, a farle da amico da confidente, da scudo e da paladino, alla fine loro si innamorano di quel bastardo che le sa dire le due paroline giuste al momento giusto e poi, dopo averle scopate le lascia al palo con un numero di cellulare che mai risponde, dio solo sà come vorrei essere come Lothar o il Conte.

../segue, devo andare

JB


----------



## lothar57 (3 Dicembre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti,
> 
> è passato circa un mese da quando "l'altra" mi ha dato il due di picche la situazione ad oggi è piuttosto confusa:
> 
> ...


ciao 007.scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia,per l'''altra'' e'la mia amante,presumo per te sia la ex amante,vero?
Non c'e'una ricetta,basta ogni tanto farsi sentire,e mai dire che le ami,al massimo tvb,noi lo scriviamo e dciamo con scarsa convinzione.
E quando una volta ha sondato il terreno sull'''amore'',l'ho gelata subito.Pero'e'ancora qua',con me.
E anche il cell certo,alle volte lo tengo spento apposta un giorno intero...la metto alla prova.


----------



## Micia (3 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao 007.scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia,per l'''altra'' e'la mia amante,presumo per te sia la ex amante,vero?
> Non c'e'una ricetta,basta ogni tanto farsi sentire,e mai dire che le ami,al massimo tvb,noi lo scriviamo e dciamo con scarsa convinzione.
> E quando una volta ha sondato il terreno sull'''amore'',l'ho gelata subito.Pero'e'ancora qua',con me.
> E anche il cell certo,alle volte lo tengo spento apposta un giorno intero...la metto alla prova.



Lothar, ciao . 

una curiosità, lei ti mette mai alla prova con gli stessi metodi? sincero eh ? è una domanda che non vuole essere personale, ma è un elemento in piu... per smentire o confermare certe mie convinzioni.


----------



## jamesbond (3 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao 007.scusami ma non ricordo la tua storia,per l'''altra'' e'la mia amante,presumo per te sia la ex amante,vero?
> Non c'e'una ricetta,basta ogni tanto farsi sentire,e mai dire che le ami,al massimo tvb,noi lo scriviamo e dciamo con scarsa convinzione.
> E quando una volta ha sondato il terreno sull'''amore'',l'ho gelata subito.Pero'e'ancora qua',con me.
> E anche il cell certo,alle volte lo tengo spento apposta un giorno intero...la metto alla prova.


Ciao Lothar, la mia storia, per farla breve è che mia moglie mi ha tradito 4 anni fà e da allora tra di noi non c'è più stato nulla, recentemente mi sono innamorato di una collega "l'altra" anche lei sposata, le ho chiesto di lasciare suo mariro e di mettersi con me, un'altra vita, io sono innamorato e disposto a tutto, lei evidentemente no e me lo ha detto un mese fà.

Come vedi non sto parlando di come gestire un'amante, ma del fatto che spesso le donne si innamorano di quelli come te (senza offesa) anche se a parole dicono di desiderare qualcuno che voglia impegnarsi in pratica poi si lasciano ammaliare da uomini che non hanno nessuna intenzione di farlo, nessuna retorica o rimprovero solo una constatazione, io ne sono ancora innamorato e mi pare che anche a lei non sono indifferente anzi, quindi che dovrei fare ?? L'amante ?? Per come sono messo oggi accetterei tutto pur di averla.

JB


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

MmSmerciula ha detto:


> Lothar, ciao .
> 
> una curiosità, lei ti mette mai alla prova con gli stessi metodi? sincero eh ? è una domanda che non vuole essere personale, ma è un elemento in piu... per smentire o confermare certe mie convinzioni.


Ehm consiglio...
Tu ancora non lo conosci bene...
Devi usare con lui discorsi semplici e chiari...perchè Lothar è un uomo senza scrupoli e non guarda in faccia a nessuno...
Traduco per Lothar...

Smerciula ti sta dicendo...
Caro Lothar tua moglie non minaccia mai di farti le corna?


----------

